# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  pomoć u kući tijekom babinja

## lukava puščica

kad ste stigle kući s bebom iz bolnice, koliko dugo i intenzivno vam je trebala tuđa pomoć i čija?
jel muž uzeo par dana il 2 tjedna il mjesec dana? il vam je mama uskakala svaki dan po sat-dva? il netko drugi?
koliko vam je to pomagalo / odgovaralo?

----------


## bfamily

MM je uzeo mjesec dana tj. cijeli godišnji a tako će i ovaj put jer mi je nekako najteže prilagoditi se na nove potrebe bebice, ritam spavanja....sve što i svih ostalih muči.
Neke prijateljice su mi rekle da njima uopće nije toliko trebala pomoći taj prvi mjesec, već kad je beba imala 4-5mj. i manje spavala. Neznam, valjda kako kome.

Mama i svekrva su mi isto uskakale prvi mjesec ali mi je bio totalni shok kad se u isto vrijeme prestale dolazititi a mm vratio na posao.

Ovaj put ću mamu angažirati oko ručka i malo oko starije curke i mislim da će to skroz lijepo funkcionirati, nadam se  :Grin:

----------


## jella

Meni su prva 3 tjedna mama i svekrva kuhale i pomagale oko čišćenja kuće. Manje naporne poslove sam radila sama i oko bebe se brinula sama.
Mislim da je najvažnije da imaš skuhano svaki dan jer ti treba energije da se dobro oporaviš  :Smile: 
Ja osobno nisam htjela "previše" ležati ali nije mi bilo sila da usisavam i ribam kupatilo pa sam to prepustila mami. Dobro je prihvatiti pomoć koja ti se nudi  :Smile:

----------


## ribice

Kad sam došla doma taj dan mi je mama spremila ručak  i donjela  a ostalo ništa, muž doma bio 1 dan i otišao raditi..
Nikakve pomoći ni od koga ali ja sam super rodila  i osjećala sam se odlično i nije mi trebala nikakva pomoć u kući ni sa bebom, jedno je starija  ( ne prva 2 tj) išla u vrtić pa sam se mogla posvetiti maloj.

----------


## genius

nisam imala nikoga da mi pomogne.suprug nije dobio ni dana. prvi dan po dolazku iz rodilišta sama sam sve i skuhala i oprala veš od ostatka obitelji.a tako mi je bilo kada sam rodila i prvu bebicu.
 sve sam sama radila i čistila,od ručka,čišćenja,ribanja,pranja pelena i sl. i naravno briga o bebi i djetetu od 4.god.a  "pomoć" mi je bila u dvorištu.
snalazila sam se svakako po danu s klincima max.a po noći čišćenje,peglanje...

----------


## Elluna

Dragi dobio tjedan dana slobodno za bebicu, pa još uzeo 3 tjedna godišnjeg,
tako da smo mjesec dana bili skupa svi troje zajedno doma  :Smile: 
A još su nam tu i tamo mame dolazile i pomagale (ponekad skuhat ili počistit).
Da ih nije bilo - bilo bi PUUUNO teže,
ne kažem da se ne bi moglo, ali mi je njihova pomoć puno značila  :Smile:

----------


## lukab

MD bio doma 2 tjedna, kuhao, prao, pospremao, dakle puna logistika... kad se vratio na posao ja sam pomalo pocela preuzimat stvari koje sam fizicki mogla (imala sam tezak porod i jos tezi oporavak) ali je on jos uvijek radio vecinu stvari - barem prvih mjesec dana... sva sreca Luka nije bio prezahtjevno dijete pa sam se stigla i puno odmarat...

----------


## mitovski

Rodila sam na carski i to bebu koja nije spavala po danu uopće nego je urlala a rez me jako bolio i prali su me hormoni. Pošto sam daleko od mame nije mi mogla pomoći a svekrvu i šogoricu nisam tražila pomoć jer sve volim sama a one se nisu same nudile a muž je radio tako da tek sad vidim koliko sam bila slaba i koliko mi je trebala pomoć. Vjerojatno mi ne bi trebala toliko da je Jana bila mirna beba ali eto i dan danas kuham, perem i peglam s janom u mei tai-u.

----------


## Eci

MM je bio doma prvi tjedan, bake su samo dolazile na kavu. Je, prvi dan mi je mama skuhala ručak. Ali meni je tako i odgovaralo, ne volim da mi se netko petlja oko bebe (naravno, osim MMa i starije djece), vrlo sam bila posesivna dok su bili bebe. Sa 2. i 3. nisam ni patronažnu zvala jer me živcirala. (super je žena inače).

----------


## bijelko

Po mome to ovisi kakva ti je mama/sveki/šogorica tko već bi došao. Ako je to osoba s kojom ti nije tlaka, svakako prihvati pomoć kako bi dobila više vremena za bebu. Ako ćeš se nasekirati zbog "pomoći" onda radije pomalo sama.
Pod time mislim ako ti je porod i oporavak ok, to ćeš već vidjeti.
Meni je mama bila 2 tjedna i dobro mi je došla, prava podrška, ali onako potiho.... samo da znam da je tu (uz kućanske poslove naravno).

----------


## ana.m

Nisam imala pomoć osim muža...Niti nakon drugog niti nakon trećeg carskog. Muž je prvi put dobio tri dana plus vikend, a drugi put je bio doma tjedan dana, pa tri radio pa bio doma još 5 dana. Nitko nam nije uskočio. Prvi porod je kao moja mama dolazila ali nije baš nakon MM-a imala kaj raditi.
A sada ovaj zadnji oorod...kuhanja sam se brzo prihvatila...Bilo mi je dosadno. I stavljanja veša na pranje sam se prihvatila odmah, MM je bio zadužen za vješanje. Usisavala nisam dugo, to je ipak teži fizilčki posao. Djecu sam u vrtić počela voditi tek nedavno, inale je on išao i po njih i vodio ih. Vodio bi ih i dalje da ne ide jako rano na posao. 
A i da budem iskrena, tako mi je puno draže...Jer uglavnom svi misle da je pomoć nosanje i prematanje bebe, ne kuže da je pomoć popeglati, usisati i slične stvari. A bebu premotat i nosati mogu i sama, hvala!

----------


## genius

ove dvije zadnje rečenice potpisujem,definitivno.   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Wink:  
ni kod mene takvi nisu dobrodošli   :Laughing:

----------


## noisita

Ja sam imala lagan porod i ništa me nije bolilo kad sam došla doma, svejedno mi je mama bila mjesec dana i nije me puštala da išta radim i hvala joj na tome! Bože, teško ili ne teško pa ipak sam rodila, prvo dijete, sve novo, tisuću drugačijih stvari.. Pomoć oko bebe, u kućanskim poslovima, a da ne govorim o gostima koji su navraćali, trebalo je i njih počastit, skuhat kavu,napravit kolače i naravno, dočekat u urednoj i očišćenoj kući. Znate one "babe", ko da ih je briga što si rodila, bitno je šta malo paučine visi u kutu.. i tako..
*lukava puščica* savjetujem ti da prihvatiš pomoć koliko god ti to netko može pružit, što je najbitnije, imat ćeš tako svo vrijeme svijeta za svoju malu bebicu!

----------


## ana.m

A gosti koji dolaze u babinje u prvih mjesec dana treba....neću bit prosta!
Iskreno, ja bih dobila popizditis da mi je netko bio doma mjesec dana i to kad sam rodila!!
Nekako mi je najdraže kad MM i ja sve odradimo sami, kad nikoga ništ ne moram moliti. Nemam ja živaca za usmjeravanja što i kako...

----------


## ana.m

> Bože, teško ili ne teško pa ipak sam rodila, prvo dijete, sve novo, tisuću drugačijih stvari.. Pomoć oko bebe, u kućanskim poslovima, *a da ne govorim o gostima koji su navraćali, trebalo je i njih počastit, skuhat kavu,napravit kolače i naravno, dočekat u urednoj i očišćenoj kući. Znate one "babe", ko da ih je briga što si rodila, bitno je šta malo paučine visi u kutu.. i tako..*


Sorry na iskrenosti, ali ovo je onako, tipično balkanski...

----------


## noisita

> Sorry na iskrenosti, ali ovo je onako, tipično balkanski...


A nebalkanski bi bilo što?

----------


## lukava puščica

> *lukava puščica* savjetujem ti da prihvatiš pomoć koliko god ti to netko može pružit, što je najbitnije, imat ćeš tako svo vrijeme svijeta za svoju malu bebicu!


već sam jedno rodila, sad čekam drugo pa mi je palo na pamet vidit kakva su tuđa iskustva - možda mi nešto pametno sine kad već nije 1.put.

naime, nakon 1. porodA kod mene je sve bilo jaaaaaaako zbrčkano, muž nije ostao ni 1 dan (imao koma posao), mama i sveki se nešto nudile i dolazile kako kad koja, sveki me živcirala samom svojom pojavim, doslovno mi je para išla na uši a nije se dala van iz stana, mama bi nekad ulijetala a ja sam se junačila da je sve ok i da sve mogu. tj. mogu preko dana sitnice al kad te noć od nespavanja slomi i tako iz dana u dan... tek sa 6 mj sam se 1. put osjetila odmorenijom, kao da lagano dolazim među žive.

naravno da sve ovisi o porodu pa ne želim brzat sa zaključcima, ali ovaj put ću se prema svima drugačije postavit, to si obećajem. 

a gosti u prvih 6 tjedana.... buahahaha... već me svi znaju pa im naravno ne pada na pamet isprobat kako je to kad ti netko kaže da nisi normalan i zalupi ti vrata pred nosom.

----------


## noisita

To pod "gosti" uglavnom mislim na babe, tete, rođake.. Naravno da će mi u roku od par dana doć vidit bilo prvu, drugu ili petu bebu. Meni bi nenormalno bilo kad nebi došli!

----------


## alef

Meni bi bilo jako tuzno da bliske osobe ne navrate vidjeti mene i bebicu... ali to sam samo ja, u mojoj "balkanskoj" okolini je to normalno. I ja sam isla odmah 2 dan svojim prijateljicama. Kao sto je normalno da ce dio "gostiju" uletiti i pomoci, npr. sestra ili bliza prijateljica, koja se vec tu zatekne napravice im kafu i sl. A nece ni "gosti" ostajati duze od pola sata, za tu prvu posjetu... Ja jos ne pravim nikakve konkretne planove, ima vremena do proljeca ako Bog da, ali voljela bih imati i mamu i svekrvu u blizini barem mjesec dana za svu logistiku, dok se uhodam s bebicom...

----------


## alef

Evo prijasnjih iskustava na istu temu

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/53048-K...7-nakon-poroda

----------


## Anamorci

MM je bio na godisnjem prvih tjedan dana i to nam je bilo divno.
Sveki i mama su bile zaduzene za rucak kako koji dan (juha po dobavezno i jos nesto sitno), da ja ne moram kuhati, a MM ionako ne zna.
Mama bi stavila ves oprati, a sveki je za par dana dosla speglati. 
Tako da sam se ja posvetila iskljucivo bebi, oko toga mi nije trebala pomoc, ali jako mi je puno znacio topli rucak i cisti ves.
Nakon ta prva 2 tjedna vise nisu trebale dolaziti, ja sam pocela kuhati i spremati stan, jedino nisam usisavala ni ribala kupaonu.

A sto se tice gostiju i rodbine, u prvih mjesec dana su u obzir dolazili samo deda/baka, moj brat s obitelji i MM sestra. 
Ostala rodbina i prijatelji su cekali oko mjesec-mjesec i pol, nisam imala ni potrebe ni zelje da dodju odmah.

----------


## martinaP

> To pod "gosti" uglavnom mislim na babe, tete, rođake.. Naravno da će mi u roku od par dana doć vidit bilo prvu, drugu ili petu bebu. Meni bi nenormalno bilo kad nebi došli!


Meni je u najmanju ruku nezamislivo da nekome, osim baki i dedi i mojoj i MM-ovoj braći i sestrama uopće padne na pamet barem mjesec dana dolaziti u posjete. Ali ako nekome drukčije odgovara, ok. Još da se oko prašine zamaram... Kome smeta nek ne gleda  :Grin: .

On topic, prvi put je MM bio mjesec dana doma na godišnjem, tako se potrefio porod sa završetkom ispitnog roka. On mi je bio sva pomoć, drugi mi nisu trebali, hvala lijepa. Baka bi došla na pol sata i to je sve. 

Drugi put MM nije mogao na godišnji, bilo je vrijeme ispita na faksu, ali nije mi ni trebala pomoć. Nisam imala osjećaj da sam rodila, nit sam bila umorna, nit su me prali hormoni, kćer se savršeno uklopila u našu svakodnevicu, kao da sam ju imala oduvijek  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## martinaP

> Znate one "babe", ko da ih je briga što si rodila, bitno je šta malo paučine visi u kutu.. i tako..


Takvi kod nas nisu poželjni (blago rečeno), kao ni nenajavljeni gosti.

----------


## vjestica

ja sam imala težak porod i iskoristila sam svu moguću pomoć prvih mjesec dana, dok se nisam malo oporavila i uhodala sa bebom 
pa i poslije toga sam znala iskoristiti još neko vrijeme pomoć mame, sestre ili bliske drugarice kad mi dođu
meni nisu smetali gosti od samog početka
oni bliski su duže ostajali i pomagali, a oni ne tako bliski su svejedno kratko ostajali (pola sata da vide bebu, a ako bi neko baš duže ostajao, kad me počne smarati ja se samo sa bebom povučem u svoju sobu i odmaram)
i nisam se osjećala obaveznom da titram oko gostiju, kuham i sl.
kod mene su gosti mogli dobiti samo kafu, sok i eventualno kolač, kupljeni naravno
a te koji zagledaju ima li prašine i slične stvari sam davno nekad prije rastjerala od sebe
MM je dobio 7 dana na rođenje djeteta i onda uzeo još 2 sedmice godišnjeg

----------


## ana.m

> To pod "gosti" uglavnom mislim na babe, tete, rođake.. Naravno da će mi u roku od par dana doć vidit bilo prvu, drugu ili petu bebu. Meni bi nenormalno bilo kad nebi došli!


 I ja mislim na TE goste tako da...totalno nam je drugačije razmišljanje i nema sad tu smisla da se oo toga raspravljamo...

A  možda moje mišljenje ima veze s mojim iskustvom nakon prog poroda, sad nemrem puno pisat jer držim bebu, ali vratim se pa napišem!

----------


## noisita

> I ja mislim na TE goste tako da...totalno nam je drugačije razmišljanje i nema sad tu smisla da se oo toga raspravljamo...
> 
> A  možda moje mišljenje ima veze s mojim iskustvom nakon prog poroda, sad nemrem puno pisat jer držim bebu, ali vratim se pa napišem!


Slažem se, mislim da svi stvaramo svoja neka mala znanja na temelju onog što iskusimo, svatko drugačije, a opet super je poslušat i druga mišljenja.. Nisam stekla dojam da je sad neka "rasprava".. samo dalje piši, meni je ovo prvi limač i volim čut i pozitivne i negativne kritike.. :Smile:

----------


## kajsa

meni kad su dolazile mama, teta, sestra, najbolja prijateljica... nisu očekivale kolače, a kavu bi si same skuhale i pitale ako treba pomoći nešto.

----------


## Anemona

Što se tiče pomoči, ja bih prihvatila svaku pomoč koja mene ili MM - a psihićki ili fizički neopterećuje. Dakle, ako je više koristi, nego štete, svakako da.

Uvijek će biti vremena da radite sve sami, ali smatram da je pomoč u vidu skuhanog ručka, čuvanja starijeg djeteta, odlaska po namirnice,... ma bilo čega, uvijek dobrodošla. 

Naravno, ako pomoči nema sve se može i bez nje.

----------


## ana.m

Evo obećala sam pa da napišem...Ali neću udugačko. Uglavnom, kada sam rodila Janka, a porod je bio težak, puno rezana, anemična, padala u nesvjest...O mukama po cicama da i ne govorim. Prvi i drugi dan su došli moji i MM-ovi, brat sa ženom i šogorica i moji deda i baka...
Svima je bilo jako bitno vidjeti bebu, a to podrazumijeva i nosanje bebe, bez obzira koliok beba u te prve dane treba mir i neometanje.
Ja sam PRVI dan u kuhinji čistila salatu i NITKO nije rekao daj sjedni, nemoj, lezi pored bebe...Kad je moja baka došla taj drugi ili prvi dan, ne sjećam se sad više najtočnije. Uglavnom, bila je i moja mama tamo i posluživala ih...Bili su ne na sat vremena nego na pola dana. Ja nisam bila u stanju njih zabvaljati, nego sam legla u sobu pored malenog, plakao je, cicanje, vamo tamo, prvo dijete ma kaj da pričam..Htjela sam tišinu i mir i zato sam otišla u sobu...Dijete nikako da se smiri svega mu dosta. A moja baka UĐE U SOBU bez kucanja, ona bi još gledala maloga, kaj smo se mi tu sad zatvorili...Ja sam ispala NEPRISTOJNA!!!
Kad je mali imao 3 tjedna, došla mi je i teta u posjetu i ista priča...Mama je bila tamo, opet ih posluživala, ja se s njima malo podružila i legla. Nisam mogla sjediti, nisam se još bila oporavila, a i maleni je cicao STALNO! Da bi me nakon par dana nazvala moja baka i OČITALA mi bukvicu kak sam se ja to ponašala...Ja sam trebala sjediti s njima za stolom, ne znam..pjevati im i plesati, kaj?????? Kad sam joj rekla da maleni puno raži cicu i da stalno cica i da ga ne mogu ostaviti da se dere i da je uostalom moja mama bila tamo i nisu bili prepuđteni sami sebi, a i ja sam bila s nima koliko sam mogla, rekla mi je da nisu došil vidjeti moju mamu nego mene, a da bebača mogu malo pustiti da plače i da ne mora stalno biti na cici!!!  :Shock:   :Evil or Very Mad: . Eto! Što reći? Kaj to treba jednoj rodilji Sv eje to lijepo kaj netko hoće vidjeti mamu i bebu, ali trebao bi se i znati red kada to obaviti. Da li se žen oporavila? Tako male bebe puno spavaju, vidiš je na kratko i gotovo. Kaj bi bebu trebalo držati budnom dok je gospoda tamo ili je pustiti da bude gladna? 
Poanta tih babinja je da su ljudi ustvari dolazili POMOĆI ženi, nosili kolače i hranu, a ne pametovali i  mlatili prazni slamu. Ne trebaju mi takvi. Koji očekuju da ću ih posluživati i zabavljati odmah nakon poroda! 

Ipak sam malo odužila...

----------


## ana.m

I da, što se pomoći tiče...Meni je moj muž bio najbolja pomoć nakon sva tri poroda. Nitko mi osim njega nije bio potreban.

----------


## AdioMare

neka si odužila, slažem se s tobom

doduše, nama su i najbliži prilično udaljeni tako da ni njih nije bilo prvih 6 tjedana
a one dalje, koji su se najavljivali telefonom ispod mjesec dana starosti bebe, osobno sam zamolila da pričekaju
nemam nekih posebnih razloga... osim da sam bila jako sebična i to bih ponovila da rodim još 3 puta

----------


## AdioMare

> I da, što se pomoći tiče...Meni je moj muž bio najbolja pomoć nakon sva tri poroda. Nitko mi osim njega nije bio potreban.


i to potpisujem.
ako sam vikala šutio je, ako sam se smijala i njemu je bilo smiješno  :Grin: 
bilo tko s kime treba kao "po jajima" ili da samo izgovaram suvišne riječi i trošim energiju objašnjavajući, meni je u babinjama višak.

----------


## lukava puščica

e pa o nečem sličnom kao ana.m sam i ja govorila. 
s prvim malcem sam se izmučila, u bolnici se nisam nimalo odmorila, živila sam za dan kad ću doć doma. a doma su 1. dan došli moji starci i svekiji da vide bebu. i ok, oni su najbliži. 
a onda su htjeli i šogor i šogorica. i došli, donijeli dar, pronosali, izljubili bebu.
a onda se svekrva lagano instalirala kod nas doma misleći kako će ona mene dvoriti. tipa ona je u penziji, ona će skuhat (kod nas doma!!!) i popeglat i sveeee šta treba. 
a mene su prali hormoni, nisam je mogla vidjet. moja mama bi svaki dan navratila s posla al bi ubrzo otišla jer joj je doslovno bilo glupo svaki dan kafenisat sa sveki.  žena je fakat takva, stalno nešto melje, savjetuje... kad bi mali zaplakao, ona bi odma trčala da će ga ona smirit. ja sam lagano šizila. 
za par dana njena sestra i muž su bili u blizini pa ajde da navrate vidit malog na 15 min. pa su zasjeli ne znam kolko. mislim, ja se nisam ni ustajala s kreveta ni ništa. a onda je svratio i moj stric i strina. i svi ti ljudi donose poklone ,lovu, a ja titram od nervoze jer želim samo mir, mir i mir. da me nitko ništa ne pita i da po mom stanu nitko ne šeta. koliko god blizak bio.

----------


## noisita

Zar nije poanta svega ovoga žena koja je rodila, koja je sva ranjena iznutra, koja NEBI SMJELA raditi ništa drugo u tom periodu osim brinuti se za bebu (neke od boli ne mogu ni podić bebu)?? 
Zato ne mogu zamisliti da ja nisam imala mamu uza sebe, možda mi je sve bilo i lakše jer mi je ona poput prijateljice..
Da nije bilo pomoći naravno da bi se i tome prilagodila i drugačije bi isplanirali sve.
Jedno sam sigurna, budem li ikad (daj bože) imala još djece, voljela bi da imam tu famoznu pomoć u kući.

----------


## ana.m

Meni osobno nije bila potrebna, tj. nije mi bilo potrebno više od onoga što je moj muž radio  I skuhao je i pospremio i suđe oprao i djecu izveo van i vodio u vrtić i iz vrtića.
I nakon drugog i sada nakon trećeg poroda. A ja sam bebu uvijek mogla podići, za to me ništa nije boljelo. Kao što sam rekla za nosanje i brigu o bebi mi ne treba nitko.

----------


## Beti3

> Meni bi bilo jako tuzno da bliske osobe ne navrate vidjeti mene i bebicu... ali to sam samo ja, u mojoj "balkanskoj" okolini je to normalno. I ja sam isla odmah 2 dan svojim prijateljicama. Kao sto je normalno da ce dio "gostiju" uletiti i pomoci, npr. sestra ili bliza prijateljica, koja se vec tu zatekne napravice im kafu i sl. A nece ni "gosti" ostajati duze od pola sata, za tu prvu posjetu... Ja jos ne pravim nikakve konkretne planove, ima vremena do proljeca ako Bog da, ali voljela bih imati i mamu i svekrvu u blizini barem mjesec dana za svu logistiku, dok se uhodam s bebicom...


Alef. I ja tako mislim. Najbliži su dolazili već u rodilište. Uostalom , ja sam rodila novo biće, silno sam ponosna na to i red je da mi svi  čestitaju, kupe poklon, prave se kako je diiivna beba.

Onima koji se nisu javili ( barem telefonom) u prva četiri tjedna, nikad to nisam oprostila. Mogu pričati s njima, ali u meni oni su manje vrijedni ljudi, jer ih nije zanimalo MOJE dijete. :Mad: 

A svi koji su došli ostajali su kratko. Mama je bila svaki put prva dva tjedna i bila mi je super ta pomoć, jer me je tetošila kao što i ja pazim svoju djecu. Mogla sam ja odmah prihvatiti svoje obveze, ali čemu, kad mi može biti da svi rade oko mene. Jedino vrijeme su ta dva tjedna " kad je sve po mom".

Preporučujem pomoć, a ne se praviti superwomen, pogotovo ako je tu još jedno, dvoje djece. A uostalom lako se povući u sobu kad ti sve dopi....I muža staviti za stražara ispred vrata.

Kako nam se razlikuju mišljenja!!

----------


## vjestica

> Preporučujem pomoć, a ne se praviti superwomen, pogotovo ako je tu još jedno, dvoje djece. A uostalom lako se povući u sobu kad ti sve dopi....I muža staviti za stražara ispred vrata.
> !


potpisujem
meni zaista nije padalo na pamet nakon teškog poroda junačiti se i čistiti salatu, praviti ručak, sjediti sa gostima (kad malo bolje skontam nisam mogla sjediti ni ja ni gosti, ja zbog rane, pa se izvalim na kauču, a gosti jer nemaju gdje sjesti jer sam ja zauzela kauč  :Laughing: )
nisam dozvoljavala da me gosti ni u čemu ometaju, ja sam ležala na kauču, imaju stolice za sjesti, ako mi dopi.. povučem se u sobu
prihvatila sam pomoć najbližih osoba , koje me ne opterećuju
pomoć osoba koje će me usput izgnjaviti dosadnim i najčešće nebuloznim savjetima, sam u startu odbila

----------


## AdioMare

pa da, razlikujemo se  :Smile: 
i super je kad si svatko organizira onako kako mu najbolje paše
mislim da je najgore od svega trpjeti nekoga ili nešto u trenutku kada ti to ni najmanje ne odgovara
ili suprotno, mučiti se sa sporednim poslovima ako bi ti dobrodošla pomoć, a još ti se nudi

----------


## ana.m

Ja se uopće ne junačim, ali se ne pravim ni mučenicom. Imam jako sposobnog muža koji i zna i hoće i kojem ništ ne moram reći i koji me ne pila i ne gnjavi svojom pojavom...

----------


## jelena.O

> I da, što se pomoći tiče...Meni je moj muž bio najbolja pomoć nakon sva tri poroda. Nitko mi osim njega nije bio potreban.


 i tu i jadan potpis. njegovi ovaj put ni nisu znali da je dete došlo doma dobrih 48 sati, onda je došla svekrva doslovno na 6 minuta ( kaj sam se i ja čudila) pogledala ga i otišla, poslije i njegov brat isto tak, moji su došli tek za 2 tjedna kad je dete već bilo veliko.

muž u svemu pomogal, a i veliki klinci skupa, tak da smo već drugi dan po izlasku iz bolnice bili u šetnji, kuhali kaj je ko stigal i bilo je dosta, važno da bude puno lubenica u kući, jer su deca žderolubenci.

----------


## jelena.O

inače umjesto jadan trebalo je bit *jedan. rečenica dobiva sasvim drugi značaj*

----------


## MarijaP

Obično za drugo, treće dijete ne pilaju toliko kao za prvo, ali kad čovjek ima gorko iskustvo, reži na sve unaprijed, tako da te ana.m ja razumijem.

Pomoć ljudi koje volim ograničava njihov posao i zdravlje. Pomoć ljudi koji pilaju mogu imati, ali otvoreno odbijam jer mi moji živci znače previše. 

Tako kad se sve zbroji i oduzme, i nemam baš neku pretjeranu pomoć, ali mm sudjeluje u svemu, a Konzum vrši dostavu  :Smile: 

Ja sam nakon prvog poroda bila polomljena, ali su mi prijatelji bili kao melem na ranu pa sam ih pozivala da mi dođu praviti društvo. Nisu ništa očekivali i stvarno su mi psihički pomogli jer sam cijelu trudnoću provela sama ležeći.

A gosti gnjavatori će valjda sad s trećim prihvatiti činjenicu da kod mene nema svatovskog menija nakon poroda, da je pauk u kutu također gost i da ne peglam ni da mi život ovisi o tome  :Smile:

----------


## tua

Što se tiče gostiju, meni ne smetaju...tko god od "mojih" dode, može sam skuhat kavu  :Grin:  ili sjedit kraj mene dok ja u krevetu dojim... koliko god da mi posjete smetaju, toliko je i ružno cijeli dan biti sam s bebom...

A meni je sad žao što sam ovaj put kuhala treći dan od poroda i općenito se junačila- sve mogu sama. Ma ne mogu, ali ne volim tražit pomoć  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## martinaP

> Jedno sam sigurna, budem li ikad (daj bože) imala još djece, voljela bi da imam tu famoznu pomoć u kući.


Imala sam muža za pomoć, što će mi više od toga?

----------


## Peterlin

Meni je od pomoći u kući za vrijeme babinja više vrijedila pomoć u kući za vrijeme čuvanja trudnoće. Ja sam ležala u bolnici drugu polovicu druge trudnoće, a mm i svekrva su doma zajedničkim snagama brinuli oko starijeg sina (u to vrijeme jednogodišnjak). To mi je teško padalo, odvojenost od djeteta, a ništa drugo nije me brinulo. Dobro su odradili. 

Babinje - ništ bozgnakaj... neposredno prije prvog poroda opskrbila sam se namirnicama (imala raskomadanog piceka, teletinu i drugo pripremljeno za juhu, grincajg u paketićima, već skuhan gulaš i paprikaš i slično, da mi ne uzme puno vremena), u kuću je došla mašina za suđe, tako da bude što manje posla. I kolače sam imala u ledu za nenajavljene goste - makovnjača i slično, s kremastima se nisam opterećivala. Gostima bih rekla "kava vam je tamo, skuhajte" i nikad nitko nije odbio... Nisam se uzrujavala i sve je bilo ok. Još bih goste znala poslati po sok ili štogod, ako bi falilo... (domaće goste, naravno, drugi i nisu dolazili). 

Da sam bila pametnija (i iskusnija) kupila bih vešmašinu+sušilicu odmah, a ne kad su mi djeca već prerasla pelene. Hrana - nikakav problem (ja sam spretna i brza kuharica i kuham jednostavna jela), veš - mm je uredno savladao vješanje i skidanje, ostalo je bilo moje. Naime, sušilica efikasno zamjenjuje peglu, a to u babinjama zlata vrijedi. Kao i dobra organizacija.

----------


## anchie76

Nakon poroda htjela sam da nas 3 budemo solo.  Da se na miru upoznamo, da mi nitko ne skače po glavi sa savjetima koje ne trpim itd (što bi se dešavalo da mi je došao netko pomoći).  Muž inače radi sve što treba napraviti po kući tako da tu nije bilo ništa drugačije.

I strašno mi je bilo bitno da ja poslije poroda nisam invalid, da se ja mogu skrbiti za dijete i da ja budem zdrava i fit.  To je isto jedan od razloga zašto sam inzistirala na što prirodnijem porodu.  Moram reći da je predobar osjećaj kad si rodila a niti ne znaš da jesi  :Smile: 

Mislim da je on bio 2 ili 3 tjedna s nama, i taj period pamtim kao najljepši u životu  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Zaboravih mikrovalnu pećnicu - i to je došlo u kuću nekako u isto vrijeme i zlata je vrijedilo. I štapni mikser, također. Multipraktik sam imala od ranije, tako da sam imala svu građevinsku mehanizaciju koja treba da se kuhinjski poslovi maksimalno ubrzaju.

----------


## vissnja

Ja sam prihvatila svu mogucu pomoc po kuci (i dobila sam, sve sto je trebalo i jos vise od toga). A oko bebe sam brinula samo ja i MM, on je morao odmah na posao, posle 3 dana, ali imali smo dovoljno vremena popodne i nocu (mala nespavalica) da se druzimo u troje.
Ne znam, mozda bih pomoc odbila da su mi je nudili neki "zabadaci noseva", ali ovako, ma niko nije cak ni pitao da uzme bebu dok ja nisam ponudila. Stvarno su se svi trudili da budu ok i diskretni sto mi je odgovaralo. Imala sam uzasan rez, nisam mogla da sednem mesec dana, mleko mi je curilo u potocima i isla sam stalno polugola luftajuci cice. U takvoj situaciji bilo ko ko nije dobronameran i "moj" i sam bi pobegao odmah  :Smile: 
Dalja rodbina i prijatelji su se najavljivali telefonom, nudili pomoc, a ja sam svima fino rekla da kad se upristojim zvacemo ih. I sve je bilo super, niko se nije uvredio...

----------


## annie84

Ja sam treći dan nakon carskog išla doma...mama mi je došla nakon tjedan dana jer nismo u istoj državi i pomagala s kuhanjem nekih tjedan dana, iako mi nije ni trebala pomoć, došla je vidjet unuka jer ga tako malog nisam imala namjeru vodit igdje. Muž je išao u dućan kupovat namirnice, sve drugo sam sama...

----------


## annie84

I da, meni je normalno da ti barem 3 tjedna ne dolazi nitko osim najuže rodbine (muževih i mojih roditelja) vidjet dijete. Isto tako ne bi prijateljici došla drugi dan u posjetu, dam ljudima minimalno mjesec dana vremena da se prilagode na situaciju i onda pitam jel ok da navratim vidjet njih i dijete.

----------


## annie84

Čestitke, naravno, preko sms-a/telefona/brzojava...ali očekivati da ti  netko u roku od 2 dana dođe vidjet dijete i DONESE poklon, grozno mi je  to...pa nisam rodila dijete da ga pokazujem, rodila sam dijete jer smo  ga MM i ja željeli. A ne da mi ljude dolaze gledat dijete, diviti se i  ti pokloni...naravno da je neki običaj donijeti nešto, ali mrzim kad  ljudi misle da se to očekuje i mora bit. Ne mora.

----------


## lorči

i ja sam mislila da ću bit malo sama s dragim ali ne,imala sam doček doma nakon izlaska iz bolnice!!! priejteljica,kuma,roditelji s obje strane... a ja nisam znala kud ću sa sobom...u jednu ruku mi je bilo drago,ali ipak je malo too much!!!

----------


## n.grace

Meni su prve posjete stigle doma prvi dan nakon povratka iz rodilišta, ušli su dok sam sjela na stolac da bih skinula cipele  :Razz:  i ostali cijeli dan  :Laughing: 
Što da velim, izgleda da sam vrlo tolerantna osoba  :Grin: 

sorry na OT

----------


## annie84

> Meni su prve posjete stigle doma prvi dan nakon povratka iz rodilišta, ušli su dok sam sjela na stolac da bih skinula cipele  i ostali cijeli dan 
> Što da velim, izgleda da sam vrlo tolerantna osoba 
> 
> sorry na OT


I meni, ali ja sam trebala izać dan kasnije iz bolnice pa su došli doma, nisu imali izbora (s obzirom da su prešli 180 km da vide unuka).

----------


## lukava puščica

mojoj šogorici su došli svekiji 1. dan nakon bolnice  i bili 10sati. mislim do negdje 23h. bez da su išta konkretno radili ili pomagali. došli ljudi fino u goste.

----------


## n.grace

> mojoj šogorici su došli svekiji 1. dan nakon bolnice  i bili 10sati. mislim do negdje 23h. bez da su išta konkretno radili ili pomagali. došli ljudi fino u goste.


Ma to je još sjajno... Nama su došli i moji, i muževi, i šogorica, a ta osoba koja je prva ušla nije bila nitko od nabrojanih - i ostala cijeli dan do večeri. Inače živi u blizini našeg stana, nije slučaj kao kod annie. Veselo je to bilo...  :Cool:

----------


## tulip

meni je dobro došla pomoć oko kuhanja i recimo šetnje sa starijim djetetom. tako da se mogu posvetiti bebi. i to samo najuži krug, a i to me često opterećivalo-filozofiranje, hrpa savjeta, daj da ti ga ja vidiš da plače, šta ga držiš vidiš da spava, stavi ga "lijepo" u krevetić, sigurno je gladan....ma mrak mi je kad se sjetim. naše mame i svekrve misle najbolje, ali...
no, ako se ikako može, treba si organizirati pomoć, podijeliti konkretne zadatke prijateljima i rodbini, napuniti frizer..nova mama mora se oporaviti, paziti da se čim bolje hrani, da se odmara kad beba spava..uvijek je u svim kulturama bila organizirana pomoć, ali konkretna. a savjeti da ako su pravi. zato što većini mama zaista treba pomoć, da se oporave, užive u novu ulogu, prožive nove emocije, da se nauče brinuti o bebi i čitati njene potrebe, da se cijela nova obitelj zbliži.

----------


## ana.m

Zakaj vam treba pomoć u šetnji?? To stvarno ne kužim. Mislim, ne znam, možda je s mojima ekstra lako (odnosno možda to misli netko sa strane), ali svejendo ne kužim. Ja sam neki dan još dok je ono bilo lijepo, bila jedan dan s njima (svih troje) vani od 11-14:30. Baš nam je bilo super.

I dok čitam neke od vas zvuči mi kao da nemate muževe doma.

----------


## vissnja

ana mislim da je pomoc u smislu da neko izvede starije dete u setnju. ja sam prvih 15 dana bila bukvalno nepokretna, tesko sam hodala, nisam mogla da sedim. ne znam kako bih u parku trcala za trogodisnjakom. a uz to je N bila na sisi bukvalno 23h dnevno, a nikad nisam uspela da dojim u hodu ili u marami, a prvih mesec dana nije bilo sanse da sednem npr. na klupu u parku ili bilo sta tvrdo. ma uzas, nadam se da me drugi put nece tako iskasapiti, ono je stvarno bilo ponizavajuce, taj osecaj da ne mozes nista.

----------


## ana.m

Možda je stvar u tome da ja za svojima u parku ne moram trčati..

----------


## vissnja

pa zavisi koliko je dete (i koliko spretno) i kakav je park  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> pa zavisi koliko je dete (i koliko spretno) i kakav je park


Jedno je 6 godina jedno je 3 godine, a park je veeeeeeeeeelik!

----------


## SikaPika

MM je bio na praznicima (prosvjetar) oko mjesec dana nakon poroda. Dakle, 24 sata kod kuće (naravno, bilo je dana da je izašao s ekipom, kada smo se malo uhodale...) i to mi je strašno, strašno puno značilo. Bio mi je i ljevica i desnica! 
Svekiji su 500 m od nas i bili su nam u kući svaki dan. To je tada pomalo živciralo jer su stalno visili nada mnom i djetetom, no sada ih razumijem. Ipak je M. jedina unuka jedinog sina  :Smile: . 
Oni su nam kuhali oko 3 mjeseca, i to barem 5 dana u tjednu. Nije da ja ne bih mogla, mogla bih da sam morala, ali ovo mi je dobro došlo jer je M. bila stalno na siki i nekako mi je bilo draže da sam mirna s klopom (strašno mi je važno jesti redovito kuhanu hranu, ono, žlicom). 
Sveki mi je dosta dugo i peglala (MM i moje stvari) i to mi je super dobro došlo. No, mi imamo jako dobar odnos pa mi je to bilo nekako normalno. Općenito se nudila pospremati, usisati, oprati prozore (što mi je u cijeloj priči bilo totalno nevažno, još na 3. katu), no nisam dopustila. Iz ove kože možda bi. 
A gosti. Ja sam svima (osim svekija, sestre, šogorice i tete - tri posljednje su se same nametnule, ali dobro, moje su pa nije bed) zabranila dolaske mjesec dana nakon dolaska kući. Mnogi su mi zamjerili, odnsono smatrali me čudakinjom, ali baš me briga. I svekiji su mi išli na živce kada bi pozvonili na vratima, a ja samo u gaćama i onda nabrzinu navučem majicu totalno uflekanu od mlijeka.

----------


## Anemona

> Možda je stvar u tome da ja za svojima u parku ne moram trčati..


A možda su u šumi.  :Laughing: 
Pišem iz "svojih cipela". Nakon prvog poroda bila sam "nepokretna" 3 mjeseca.
Ne zbog reza, nego zbog problema sa žlijezdama lojnicama na istom području. Upaljivale su se jedna po jedna 3 mjeseca. Što je značilo užasne bolove, nisam mogla sjediti, a nakon 5 minuta lagane šetnje uz kolica, bolovi su bili nesnosni.

Da se tako nešto (nedaj Bože) ponovi, nisam u stanju sa svojim trogodišnjakom uopće doči do parka, a kamoli hodati. 

Druga stvar, imali smo ogromne probleme s hranjenjem i dojenjem i dijete je bilo doslovno na sisi ili u "procesu hranjenja" cijeli dan. 

Naravno, jednog dana si želim drugi porod bez komplikacija i ikakvih problema i onda će sve biti lakše.

Prvi puta je MM bio doma 4 tjedna i to je bilo super i sasvim dovoljno, ali budući da je mama u istoj kući, lijepo nam je svaki dan skuhala ručak. Nenametljivo.

Tako da kad bih drugi put imala priliku za skuhani ručak svaki dan, odmah bih prihvatila, bez obzira što smo si MM i ja itekakao sposobni i sami skuhati. (MM isto sasvim dobro kuha).

----------


## ana.m

> A možda su u šumi. 
> Pišem iz "svojih cipela". Nakon prvog poroda bila sam "nepokretna" 3 mjeseca.
> Ne zbog reza, nego zbog problema sa žlijezdama lojnicama na istom području. Upaljivale su se jedna po jedna 3 mjeseca. Što je značilo užasne bolove, nisam mogla sjediti, a nakon 5 minuta lagane šetnje uz kolica, bolovi su bili nesnosni.
> 
> Da se tako nešto (nedaj Bože) ponovi, nisam u stanju sa svojim trogodišnjakom uopće doči do parka, a kamoli hodati. 
> 
> Druga stvar, imali smo ogromne probleme s hranjenjem i dojenjem i dijete je bilo doslovno na sisi ili u "procesu hranjenja" cijeli dan. 
> 
> Naravno, jednog dana si želim drugi porod bez komplikacija i ikakvih problema i onda će sve biti lakše.
> ...


Mislim da ovdje ipka ne govorimo o ovako ekstremnim slučajevima. Govorimo o relativno normalnom porodu i oporavku, a n o ovako velikim problemima...
Mi doma isto jedemo kuhano i zdravo...svaki dan. Nikada niej niti bilo durgačije. Da ne bi mislili da naručujemo pizze, dostave i slično.

----------


## Mima

Ne vidim nikakvog razloga za odbijanje pomoći tijekom "babinja", naravno ako je ta pomoć nenametljiva i ako ne znači više štete od koristi.
Ja sam imala jako težak i kompliciran porod, nisam imala baš puno pomoći u kući, osim od MM-a, tako da sam definitivno radila stvari koje nisam trebala raditi, i sad osjećam posljedice. Prema tome - već svakoj ženi koja je imala CR je itekako bolje da se čuva što više može.
Nama je dijete bilo 5 tjedana u bolnici i kad smo je donijeli doma pozvali smo moju i MM-ovu mamu da nam kao pomognu.
One su se tako bezglavo omuhavale i išle su nam na živce i bile beskorisne da smo ih brzo potjerali.
S druge strane, moja mama nam je dugo vremena kuhala i slala ručak i to nam je bilo super.

----------


## Anemona

> *Ne vidim nikakvog razloga za odbijanje pomoći tijekom "babinja", naravno ako je ta pomoć nenametljiva i ako ne znači više štete od koristi.*
> Ja sam imala jako težak i kompliciran porod, nisam imala baš puno pomoći u kući, osim od MM-a, tako da sam definitivno radila stvari koje nisam trebala raditi, i sad osjećam posljedice. Prema tome - već svakoj ženi koja je imala CR je itekako bolje da se čuva što više može.
> Nama je dijete bilo 5 tjedana u bolnici i kad smo je donijeli doma pozvali smo moju i MM-ovu mamu da nam kao pomognu.
> One su se tako bezglavo omuhavale i išle su nam na živce i bile beskorisne da smo ih brzo potjerali.
> S druge strane, moja mama nam je dugo vremena kuhala i slala ručak i to nam je bilo super.


Ova i ja cijelo vrijeme govorim, naravno naglasak je na nenametljiva i korist, a ne šteta.
Uvijek kad se potegne tema o pomaganju nakon poroda (a tema se otvara svaki čas) imam dojam da dosta žena ima potrebu "dokazivati" sebi, okolini, kome več, da su sposobni i da nikoga ne trebaju. 
Ponavljam: ovo je samo moj dojam, ne tvrdim da je stvarno tako, ali meni nakon svake takve teme uporno ostaje isti dojam.

Vjerujem da smo svi mi sposobni preživjeti sami i veče "krize" od oporavka od poroda i prilagodbe na bebu, da nismo, več bi izumrli, ali uvijek tvrdim da je lijepo imati i znati prihvatiti *kvalitetnu* pomoć.

I ovo što ti ana.m kažeš:



> Mi doma isto jedemo kuhano i zdravo...svaki dan. Nikada niej niti bilo durgačije. Da ne bi mislili da naručujemo pizze, dostave i slično.


Nitko ni ne tvrdi drugačije, ali evo baš takve rečenice u meni bude taj osjećaj da postoji neka potreba za dokazivanjem. Ne kod tebe, nego općenito.
Baš pitanje za tebe:
Da imaš mogućnost kakvu sam ja imala, znači da ti je mama na drugoj etaži kuće, da je razumna, nenametljiva i voljna ti skuhati ručak, a to joj ne predstavlja nikakav problem ili teret, da li bi takav vid pomoči prihvatila npr. prvih mjesec dana nakon poroda? (Bez obzira da li za time ima stvarne potrebe ili ne, nego čisto zato da nemate "obvezu" kuhanja ručka, nego da to vrijeme možete ti ili TM posvetiti nečem drugom).

----------


## Cocolina

Anemona x veliki kao kuća.
Ljudi previše kompliciraju.A stvari mogu biti tako jednostavne.
MM i ja živimo s njegovim roditeljima u stanu od 65 kvadrata.
Sveki je pomagala najviše što je mogla.I zahvalana sam joj do neba.A ja sam uživala u svome djetetu, šetala se s njime i upoznavala se s njime.
I moja mama je isto tako uskakala.
Ponekad je naravno bilo teško ali eto preživjeli smo.
Nismo bili sami ali nismo imali pomoć.
Sada smo sami.I ako nam treba pričuvati dijete uskoče nam.
kada dođe drugo dijete objeručke ću prihvatiti pomoć oko kuhanja/spremanja/peglanja/čuvanja starijeg djeteta.
Jer ja nisam superžena i nemam šta kome dokazivati da ja to sve mogu.Mogu.Ali zašto ne prihvatiti pomoć ako ti se nudi.
Imam dva uha pa kroz jedno uđe kroz drugo izađe.

Isto tako kada sam rodila, gosti su dolazili kada je nama pasalo, kada smo im rekli da je slobodno onda su došli.Uopće se nisam živcirala oko toga.

Život je jednostavan.

----------


## noisita

Sve i da su mi mama ili sveki nepodnošljive, pretrpila bi misec dana.. to je jedno veliko ništa u odnosu na zdravstvene posljedice koje bi mogla osjećati cili život!

----------


## ana.m

*Anemona* moja mama još nije ni došla vidjeti moje dijete od 2 mjeseca. I ona i sveki kad dođu tu su kao gosti. Tako da ja ne mogu razmišljati drugačije...I sad nakon svog iskustva, ne ja ne želim nikoga u te prve dane (niti inače) osim sebe i muža i naše djece. Ne pravim se niti pametna niti superwoman, a osim toga imam muža koji će radije sve sam napraviti nego da mu netko dođe i hopše po stanu. Lakše mi je kad nikoga ništa ne moram moliti i osjećati se dužna poslije zbog toga. Eto!
*cocolina* a ja baš mislim da svi ti koji traže pomoć svih mogućih oko sebe kompliciraju. Zašto ti misliš da mi kompliciramo? Hoćeš mi to objasniti? Nama su stvari savršeno jednostavne i nekomplicirane kad si sami organiziramo život...Pa nije da mi pomoć treba godinu dana pa moram angažirati sve oko sebe...

I hoćete mi molim vas objasniti zašto svi uporno pišete tu o nekim superženama, dokazivanju i slično. Ja se niti kome dokazujem niti sam superžena. Moj život je moj život.

----------


## ana.m

> Sve i da su mi mama ili sveki nepodnošljive, pretrpila bi misec dana.. to je jedno veliko ništa u odnosu na zdravstvene posljedice koje bi mogla osjećati cili život!


Dobro a kaj ti misliš da ja radim da bih trebala osjećati posljedice cijeli život? Koliko još puta moram napisati da imam pomoć! Pomoć muža!

----------


## Anemona

> *Anemona* moja mama još nije ni došla vidjeti moje dijete od 2 mjeseca. I ona i sveki kad dođu tu su kao gosti. Tako da ja ne mogu razmišljati drugačije...I sad nakon svog iskustva, ne ja ne želim nikoga u te prve dane (niti inače) osim sebe i muža i naše djece. Ne pravim se niti pametna niti superwoman, a osim toga imam muža koji će radije sve sam napraviti nego da mu netko dođe i hopše po stanu. *Lakše mi je kad nikoga ništa ne moram moliti i osjećati se dužna poslije zbog toga. Eto!
> **cocolina* a ja baš mislim da svi ti koji traže pomoć svih mogućih oko sebe kompliciraju. Zašto ti misliš da mi kompliciramo? Hoćeš mi to objasniti? Nama su stvari savršeno jednostavne i nekomplicirane kad si sami organiziramo život...Pa nije da mi pomoć treba godinu dana pa moram angažirati sve oko sebe...
> 
> I hoćete mi molim vas objasniti zašto svi uporno pišete tu o nekim superženama, dokazivanju i slično. Ja se niti kome dokazujem niti sam superžena. Moj život je moj život.


Razlika je jedino u ovoj rečenici, jer je meni nespojiva riječ pomoć i moliti za pomoć i osjećati se nekome dužna.
Govorimo o sasvim različitoj vrsti pomoći.
Meni kad pomaže mama to mi je kao da mi pomaže MM. U smislu iste razine prirodnosti te pomoći.

----------


## martinaP

> Dobro a kaj ti misliš da ja radim da bih trebala osjećati posljedice cijeli život? Koliko još puta moram napisati da imam pomoć! Pomoć muža!


 
xxx

Kad se spominje pomoć nakon poroda, uglavnom se spominju mama, sestra, sveki... Muževi rijetko. Pa taman da i nemaju godišnjeg nakon poroda, na poslu su cca 8, max 9 ssati. A ostatak dana? Ja ne vidim kućanskog posla ili posla oko starije djece koje muž ne može obaviti. A da mora biti savršeno obavljeno (tj. onako kako bih ja to napravila  :Grin: ), ne mora. 

Mom mužu bi, na kraju krajeva, bila sramota da pored njega živoga i zdravoga netko treći (pa taman moja ili njegova mama), moraju nešto kod nas raditi.

----------


## vissnja

Ja uopste ne razumem o kakvoj sramoti pricate i koga molite za pomoc? Pa kad je moja mama bolesna, kad ih smlati grip ili nesto, naravno da joj skuvam/opeglam/pomognem sta treba. Svekijima smo MM i ja letos krecili kucu. Moju baku redovno obilazim, nosim joj skuvano, izvedem je u setnju, idem u dom zdravlja po upute, vozimo je kod doktora. I kad god meni treba (bilo da sam se porodila, bilo da mi je dete bolesno i sama sam sa njom kod kuce, bilo da sam ja bolesna, bilo da je MM na putu pa sam bez auta...) neko od njih ce mi uleteti za sve sto treba. Pa cak iako je sve OK, mama mi ponekad pomogne, zasto da ne?
To ne znaci da MM i ja ne radimo po kuci, da on ne zna/nece.... I on vozi moju bolesnu baku kod lekara, pomaze mom teci da unese drva, svekijima isto pomazemo (iako su u drugom gradu) i oni nama pomazu....

Naravno, da nemamo tu pomoc, da nasi najblizi zive daleko, snasli bismo se bez njih. I oni bez nas. Ali ja ih volim, i volim da su mi uvek tu negde, pa oni su moji.

----------


## AdioMare

ja sam totalno bila bez ikakve pomoći s 2. djetetom
samo muž prva dva tjedna i normalno kasnije, kada bi došao s posla

i ne govorim to da naglasim svoje herojstvo niti potičem ovdje da se "herojski" gine
različitim ljudima smetaju različite stvari

evo ja znam da summer nikada ne bi zamolila niti prihvatila ičiju pomoć kod pospremanja stana
ja se njoj živo čudila  :Grin: 
šta ima boljeg od toga da ti dođe sveki i opere frižider? 
kao da ona ne bi imala što pametnije raditi nego trošiti vrijeme na čišćenje frižidera? a ne voli žena da joj se vrnda po stvarima
ok
evo, dok povlačim paralelu s babinjama, pao mi je ovaj primjer na pamet

bila bih presretna da je sveki došla i samo donijela stvari iz trgovine i posložila u frižider
da je skuhala ručak kod sebe i ostavila na našem stolu 
da je popeglala veš.....

međutim, ne ide to baš tako
ako od nekoga primaš pomoć, onda ne možeš zanemariti njegovu prirodu i uzeti samo što ti treba
koliko nas ima u blizini jednu *takvu* osobu? osim tebe, anemona?

kada bi summer imala klona, a ja osobu po svojim potrebama to bi bila druga priča.
moja je svekrva vrijedna žena, nema što neće napraviti za nas.
ali meni, recimo, smeta kad mi uđe u spavaću sobu u 22 sata i raznježeno komentira kako mala lijepo cica
ili kad bi ju potiče kojekakvim zvukovima coktanja na istu radnju
mene živci potrgaše! skoro izgubih mlijeko  :Grin: 
a vidi, 10 dana prije toga, dok još nisam rodila nije mi smetalo satima s njom pričati uz kavu - žena je skroz ok, dakle nije problem u njoj

ako je u meni - neka je
ne pada mi na pamet ispričavati se zašto mi u prvim danima poslije poroda smeta ičije prisustvo osim nas najužih

dakle, dapače, ja bih pomoć vrlo rado - pod nekim svojim uvjetima
a koliko je fer prema drugome postavljati svoje uvjete?
za prati i peglati si mi dobra, za nosati bebu da podrigne nisi
e pa ja radije skupim snagu na kup i ništa mi nije teško
ali to sam mogla i zato jer sam imala odrasloga sina i prilično lagan porod nakon kojeg sam se odmah osjećala dobro
nisam trebala pomoć, a tko treba i još mu se nudi - zašto ne prihvatiti?

----------


## alef

Upravo kao sto Anemona kaze, kad mama, sestra, otac, brat, sveki, sestra od mm nesto ucine za nas ili mi za njih, to niko ne mjeri, ne vaga, ne biljezi u neke dugove koji se moraju namirit, niti prisustvo ikog od njih ide nama na zivce... Meni sestra opere sudje kad dodje, onako iz dosade veli, a nisam se jos ni porodila  :Smile: 
Sta hocu da kazem... Mislila sam da je ta porodicna bliskost nesto normalno, a losi odnosi sa nekim od clanova porodice  rijetkost, nazalost brojna svjedocanstva i na ovom forumu a i u zivotu govore u prilog tome da je obrnuto. Ono, ja i MM smo sami sebi dovoljni, niko nam ne treba, ok... ne treba vam pomoc ni oko cega, ali zar vam ne trebaju ljubav, toplina, bliskost, druzenje? Uhh... Ne bih voljela da se neko uvrijedi

----------


## ana.m

Meni se osobno neda govoriti nekome što i kako treba napraviti, gdje što staviti, nezamislivo mi je da bilo tko " kopa" po mojim i MM-ovim gaćama, što čistim, a da ne govorim o prljavim. 
I ovo što kaže AdioMare. Spremaj, kuhaj i peglaj, ali ne diraj mene i bebu..A osim toga, NITKO ne zna frižider posložiti bolje od MM-a. On ga sprema uvijek, neovisno o babinju, hehe.
Muka mi je od pomisli da se moram onakva nikakva s bolnim cicama, krvava sva i nikakva sprešetavati pored sveki. Moja mama (nikad nije rodila, nije mi biološka mama) nema pojma o svemu tome nakon poroda pa postavlja raznorazna pitanja i ni to mi se ne sluša, osim toga, ima raznorazne promjene razpoloženja i puši.
Pokušavam dočarati zašto ne želim nikoga ustanu. Želim mir! Mir uz muža i djecu! Muž obavlja šoping, osim toga, pa ne ide svaki dan u dućan. Skuha, usisa, izvede djecu! Što treba više od toga?

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam u dobrim odnosima sa svojim roditeljima, blizu živimo, često se družimo.

ali kod nas se ne podrazumijeva da jedni drugima pomažemo po kući. to nije nešto što radimo automatski i bez pitanja. ako mi zatreba pomoć, nazvat ću mamu i prvo je pitati da li ima vremena i može li mi pomoći. ako može, doći će, ako ne može neće. ista stvar vrijedi i obrnuto.
od nikog se ne očekuje da bez pogovora doleti i pomogne samo zato što smo obitelj.

----------


## ana.m

> ne treba vam pomoc ni oko cega, ali zar vam ne trebaju ljubav, toplina, bliskost, druzenje? Uhh... Ne bih voljela da se neko uvrijedi


Pa imamo i ljubav i toplinu i bliskost...Mislim! Osim toga, nisu si svi tak jako prisni s roditeljima. Ne znam kaj se tome tak čudiš?

----------


## ana.m

Gle, ja sam samostalan odavno. Još sam živjela s njima kad sam praktički sebi sve sama radila. Imam jako čudnog tatu koji sve nekako mjeri, ne objašnjava mi se. Ja sam jedva čekala da odem od njih i živim solo tj. s mužem.

----------


## AdioMare

alef, nema se tko zašto uvrijediti
ne radi se ni o kakvom moljenju za pomoć (ja nisam trebala moliti, nudila mi se) niti o dužništvu nakon toga (nisam dovedena u takvu situaciju nikada bila od strane ikoga od svoje bliske rodbine)
neke se žene jednostavno osjećaju bolje uz sendvič i veš popeglan samo za bebu - za ljubav svoga mira i samoće
ponavljam opet, ja bih voljela dobiti serviran kuhani ručak na stol
i kompletno popeglan veš i svašta nešto...
ali nisam si mogla dozvoliti da uvrijedim svoju svekrvu tako da joj, nakon donesenog ručka ne kažem: sjednite - kada znam da to žarko želi
pa i onda kada mi do tog njenog sjedenja uopće nije bilo, jer bih... bilo što drugo, dok sam za ovo osjećala da nisam sposobna
a kakav je napor provesti jedno vrijeme s osobom koja ti čini toliko dobra? valjda nikakav.
osim ako misliš da imaš pametnijeg posla :/
pa onda opet kad svrati donijeti ti ovo ili ono i tako desetak puta na dan
ne znam koliko sam uopće razumljiva

da ja nekome nudim/pružam pomoć, ja bih se postavila samo ovako kako i sama priželjkujem - nenametljivo i s razumijevanjem
ali ne osjećamo svi sve oko sebe na jednak način

----------


## annie84

Meni nije jasno zašto se jednostavno ne možemo složiti da nekima treba pomoć, nekima ne treba. Isto kao i s instrukcijama kad si klinac, nekima sve klikne odmah, znaju si izorganizirati vrijeme, napraviti 100 stvari u danu-a drugi ne zna ni tri bez da mu se ne kaže 100 puta.

Ljudi su različiti. Meni je sasvim normalno da ana.m sve može sama (uz mm-a) i ne pravi se super ženom. A ni vi koje ste primile pomoć se ne pravite patnicama. I gotovo, riješena priča.

----------


## annie84

> alef, nema se tko zašto uvrijediti
> ne radi se ni o kakvom moljenju za pomoć (ja nisam trebala moliti, nudila mi se) niti o dužništvu nakon toga (nisam dovedena u takvu situaciju nikada bila od strane ikoga od svoje bliske rodbine)
> neke se žene jednostavno osjećaju bolje uz sendvič i veš popeglan samo za bebu - za ljubav svoga mira i samoće
> ponavljam opet, ja bih voljela dobiti serviran kuhani ručak na stol
> i kompletno popeglan veš i svašta nešto...
> ali nisam si mogla dozvoliti da uvrijedim svoju svekrvu tako da joj, nakon donesenog ručka ne kažem: sjednite - kada znam da to žarko želi
> pa i onda kada mi do tog njenog sjedenja uopće nije bilo, jer bih... bilo što drugo, dok sam za ovo osjećala da nisam sposobna
> a kakav je napor provesti jedno vrijeme s osobom koja ti čini toliko dobra? valjda nikakav.
> osim ako misliš da imaš pametnijeg posla :/
> ...


X Pogotovo na zadnju rečenicu.

----------


## martinaP

> Mislila sam da je ta porodicna bliskost nesto normalno, a losi odnosi sa nekim od clanova porodice  rijetkost, nazalost brojna svjedocanstva i na ovom forumu a i u zivotu govore u prilog tome da je obrnuto. Ono, ja i MM smo sami sebi dovoljni, niko nam ne treba, ok... ne treba vam pomoc ni oko cega, ali zar vam ne trebaju ljubav, toplina, bliskost, druzenje? Uhh... Ne bih voljela da se neko uvrijedi


Mi smo kao obitelj jako bliski, i s mojima (koji su daleko), i s muževima. Često se viđamo, sa svekijima se čujem 2x dnevno, i dobra mi je svekrva.  I kad nešto nekome treba pomoći, ništa nam nije teško. Ali ovo je situacija kad nam pomoć  nije potrebna, MM i ja smo si zbilja dovoljni. Ni ja u svekrvinoj kući nikad ništa nisam radila (osim skuhala kavu). Hvala Bogu, nikad nije bilo potrebe za tim.

----------


## martinaP

> Meni nije jasno zašto se jednostavno ne možemo složiti da nekima treba pomoć, nekima ne treba. Isto kao i s instrukcijama kad si klinac, nekima sve klikne odmah, znaju si izorganizirati vrijeme, napraviti 100 stvari u danu-a drugi ne zna ni tri bez da mu se ne kaže 100 puta.
> 
> Ljudi su različiti. Meni je sasvim normalno da ana.m sve može sama (uz mm-a) i ne pravi se super ženom. A ni vi koje ste primile pomoć se ne pravite patnicama. I gotovo, riješena priča.


Ma lako bi se sve tu složile, ali o čemu bi onda piskarale  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Balarosa

Ne razumijem zašto bi se itko vrijeđao niti ovoliko objašnjavanja i skoro pa opravdavanja. Niti smo isti niti su nam najbliži isti. I ne bih rekla ni da se radi o lošim obiteljskim odnosima - ja npr. volim svoju mamu i ona voli mene, ali to uopće nema veze sa činjenicom da me često izluđuje  :Grin:  
Inače, ja isto nisam željela nikakve goste nakon prvog poroda, htjela sam da imamo što više mira i bilo mi je nenormalno da netko dolazi u prvih mjesec dana, osim djedova i baka nakratko. No sad, nakon drugog, jedva sam dočekala društvo, stalno nekog zovem da dođe... što zbog mene jer mi se priča s odraslima, što zbog Tina, da ima neku dodatnu zabavu. Pričam o ljudima koji su mi dragi i čiji me dolazak ne opterećuje, ne o rodbini i reda radi ljudima.
Ipak, moram napomenuti da sam se nakon ovog poroda nevjerojatno brzo oporavila, imam dojam da sve mogu, kao da sam rodila prije 3 mjeseca... da ne mogu sjediti ili da dojim samo u jednom položaju kao prvi put, sigurno ne bih uživala u društvu.

----------


## Cocolina

Ana.m. pa ne bi baš rekla da mi koji "tražimo" pomoć! Ali ajde ak ti tak kažeš onda je tak.
Nemam vremena ti objašnjavati kaj sam mislila .
Moj post je svatko shvatio na svoj način.
Odoh dalje raditi.

----------


## Cocolina

Pobjegla mi riječ.
Htjela sam reći mi koji "tražimo" pomoć filozofiramo.

----------


## zarrin

> Sve i da su mi mama ili sveki nepodnošljive, pretrpila bi misec dana.. to je jedno veliko ništa u odnosu na zdravstvene posljedice koje bi mogla osjećati cili život!


eto vidiš npr.ja sam zdravstvene posljedice trpila upravo zbog MM mame koje se nacrtala odmah kada smo došli i upala u sobu gdje sam htjela podojiti maloga u miru, sa komentarom da smo neozbiljni jer nemamo mlijeko iz ljekarne u pripremi jer je očitoooo da je dijete gladno-to se nastavilo do današnjih dana
netko je spomenuo kvalitetnu pomoć- meni je kvalitetna pomoća jedino MM i moja seka(mamu nemam, tata mi ne živi u rh)-ostali svi brate mili mogu 
čekati da dobiju poziv da dođu u goste vidjeti bebu kada to roditeljima odgovara

----------


## vissnja

Ok ali vi pricate o pomoci ljudi sa kojima ocigledno niste u dobrim odnosima, ja pricam o "mojim ljudima". To su oni koji me mogu videti polugolu, kako lezim i dojim, koji mogu da udju u neurednu i prljavu kucu i umesto da prigovaraju uzmu pa pomognu... Ni ja ne zelim da mi se po kuci motaju ljudi koji me nerviraju, koji nisu dobronamerni ili koji me umaraju svojim savetima. 
Ali me isto tako nije briga da li su mi case stavili levo ili desno u policu, ili kako su slozene bebine stvari sve dok su opeglane. Nekom to smeta, meni ne (al zato mi, verovatno smetaju neke druge stvari).

----------


## Cheerilee

Nisam imala nikakvu pomoć  (niti sam je tražila) nakon prvog poroda, niti nakon drugog (razlika među prvo dvoje djece je 17mj), pa tako nisam imala pomoć ni sad kad sam rodila treće dijete...
Mm nije bio s nama doma niti jedan dan, osim onog kad je u podne došel po nas u bolnicu....
Živimo u kući, dosta velikoj pa se uvijek ima nekaj za raditi, al mislim da bi mi neka pomoć sa strane samo smetala i nebih imala mira...

Treća beba mi sad ima 18 dana i mm sljedeći tjedan ide na poslovni put, malo dulji, vraća se par dana prije Božića, tak da budem solo s klincima...
E tu će mi sveki uskočiti da ujutro odpelja klince u jaslice/vrtić da neidem s bebom u pol 8 van dok je još hladno, i  da ju ne vućem direkt u boleštine iliti vrtićku zgradu... I to je to od pomoći...

Neznam, ja si sve nekak organiziram da mogu sama, i nabolje se osjećam kad sama sve napravim...

----------


## zarrin

> Ok ali vi pricate o pomoci ljudi sa kojima ocigledno niste u dobrim odnosima, ja pricam o "mojim ljudima". To su oni koji me mogu videti polugolu, kako lezim i dojim, koji mogu da udju u neurednu i prljavu kucu i umesto da prigovaraju uzmu pa pomognu... Ni ja ne zelim da mi se po kuci motaju ljudi koji me nerviraju, koji nisu dobronamerni ili koji me umaraju svojim savetima. 
> Ali me isto tako nije briga da li su mi case stavili levo ili desno u policu, ili kako su slozene bebine stvari sve dok su opeglane. Nekom to smeta, meni ne (al zato mi, verovatno smetaju neke druge stvari).


naravno da je lakše i lijepše ako imaš tako nekoga pored pa onda i dobiješ tu kvalitetnu pomoć koja je jedina prava pomoć zapravo ali isto tako je činjenica da puno žena nije imalo to pa čak ni pomoć muževa pa opet ok-ma sve se organizira nekako.
isto tako nismo ni svi ko osobe isti, niti možemo niti smo naučeni sami "potegnuti"jednako, neki se oslanjaju na druge više neki manje, nekome smeta nečije uplitanje makar i kao pomoć, neko ne može ništa bez pomoći tako da je možda i bezpredmetno uspoređivati.

ja sam tek u toj situaciji i vidjela koliko mogu sama(jer sam morala i dan danas moram)

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Ja samo mogu potpisati anu.m.
Imam muža, zdravog i sposobnog, njegova pomoć mi je sasvim dovoljna. Bez obzira na to što zbog posla i ne provodi previše vremena kod kuće.
Uz to previše cijenim svoj mir da bi dozvolila kompletnoj rodbini da se prešetava kroz stan u vrijeme kad samo želim uživati sa svojim djetetom i mužem.
Neki trenuci su jednostavno predragocjeni i neponovljivi.

----------


## bfamily

> Ne razumijem zašto bi se itko vrijeđao niti ovoliko objašnjavanja i skoro pa opravdavanja. Niti smo isti niti su nam najbliži isti.


ovo potpisujem.
Ali i ovo uporno naglašavanje da imate muža, pa zaboga imamo ga sve, moj sve radi po kući ali isto sam htjela da sudjeluje oko bebe, presvlačenje, da nas troje skupa uživamo a ne da on samo pere, kuha, sprema po kući. Zbog toga sam i angažirala mamu i svekrvu, i ne, nisam ih morala moliti no jasno i glasno sam im rekla da mi treba pomoć oko kuće ali ne i oko bebe. Tako će biti i ovaj put.

Što se tiče gostiju, moji roditelji, seka i njena obitelj, i njegova mama su dobrodošli isti dan jer znam da se neće ponašati samo kao gosti, oni su naravno došli vidjeti bebicu ali i pomoći, sami sebi skuhati kavu i neočekuju da ih se dvori. Ostali mogu doći nakon mjesec dana. 
Vjerovatno će mi biti drago da me posjete prijateljice, no vidjeti ću kako ću se osjećati nakon drugog poroda, ako mi nebude do posjeta rano to ću im i reći.

----------


## ana.m

Pa koliko vi to posla imate po kući? Mislim, pa ne posprema cijeli dan i svaki dan...Ne pegla se veš svaki dan, možđe i dva tjedna proći da se ništa ne pegla...Ručak ne radi svatovski. A i bebu stvarno ne mora prematati svakih 5 minuta...

----------


## bfamily

Posla ima uvijek, puno i previše, a još niti ne peglamo....uz dva psa koja isto pridonose neredu...i nikad nam u kući nije kristalno čisto.
Pa nisu nam svima kuće iste. Usisavati moramo barem svaka dva dana, a i onda već izgleda kao da nismo prstom makli mjesecima.
Mi neradimo nikad svatovski ručak ali na njega uvijek izgubimo barem sat i pol, što ćeš kad smo spori.

Nismo svi isti, zato isčuđivanju tu nije mjesto. Nekima ne paše pomoć iza poroda i to mi je skroz razumljivo, ali nemogu razumjeti žene koje se nepotrebno junače, nemogu sve stići, doslovce padaju s nogu ali zahod mora biti oriban da se može jesti s poda, i onda su toliko iscrpljene i živčane da se jedva bave novom bebom, da ne govorim za kvalitetno vrijeme s ostalom djecom, znam nekoliko takvih. 
Meni je osobno svaka pomoć u tom trenu dobro došla i rado ću je prihvatiti, ali to sam ja. Ponovno nemogu razumjeti ni žene koje tu idu u krajnost i sebe podcjenjuju pa uzimaju dadilje koje čuvaju veće djete. Mislim da oko djece sve možemo same, osim ako nam porod nije bio extremno težak pa je takav i oporavak, no oko kuće je pomoć više nego dobrodošla.

----------


## ana.m

I dalje smatram da mi ne treba pomoć osim ona moga muža...A kaj ćeš!

----------


## vjestica

ja ne znma šta se 


*ana.m* ne znam šta se iščuđavaš
da, ima kuća u kojima se pegla svaki dan 
da, i mi imamo psa kojeg treba bar 2 puta dnevno izvest vani
svaki dan treba usisati i pobrisati zbog tog istog psa
ručak treba skuhati i oprati suđe, očistiti kuhinju
i ja imam muža, ali isto tako želim kad s posla dođe kući, da se posveti nama, a ne da odmah kuha i čisti

----------


## vjestica

> I dalje smatram da mi ne treba pomoć osim ona moga muža...A kaj ćeš!


i to je sasvim ok, ali što se uporno ičuđavaš nama koje smo tražile/prihvatile pomoć ostalih?

----------


## sweetmint

Imala sam laganije porode sto znaci da sam se mogla kretati nakon 3 dana pri izlasku iz bolnice, MM nije imao godisnjeg ali je preuzeo veci dio na sebe nakon sto bi dosao doma. Prva beba-mozes joj se posvetiti maximalno, mozes lezati duuuuuuuuuugo u krevetu s njom, odmarati i rasporediti sebi svoje slobodno vrijeme kako ti zelis. Druga beba + dijete od 2 godine ? Pa bas i ne mozes. Nije isla u vrtic jer sam ja bila doma..pa dijete trazi isto tako svoje paznje, svoj rucak, svoje presvlacenje i tvoju zrtvu da se odreknes nekih stvari. Muz je naravno dio svega toga, ali njegovo slobodno vrijeme koje se moze posvetiti djeci dolazi tek nakon 17 h. 

Meni je NAJNORMALNIJE da mi mama dodje i pita treba li mi pomoc. I NAJNORMALNIJE mi je da se ja njoj (i tati) obratim za pomoc. 
Niti se osjecam manje vrijednom (boze sacuvaj) radi toga.

Ana.m pa to je tvoj "problem" sto ne trebas pomoc, ili je nemas od koga traziti. Saltaj dalje ...
ali ne razumijem zasto uporno drugima pokusavas dokazati da njima ne treba ili da je to nesto abnormalno?!  :Rolling Eyes:  bezveze...

----------


## lukava puščica

jao cure, kako ste zabrijale! ccc.

----------


## Anemona

> Imala sam laganije porode sto znaci da sam se mogla kretati nakon 3 dana pri izlasku iz bolnice, MM nije imao godisnjeg ali je preuzeo veci dio na sebe nakon sto bi dosao doma. Prva beba-mozes joj se posvetiti maximalno, mozes lezati duuuuuuuuuugo u krevetu s njom, odmarati i rasporediti sebi svoje slobodno vrijeme kako ti zelis. Druga beba + dijete od 2 godine ? Pa bas i ne mozes. Nije isla u vrtic jer sam ja bila doma..pa dijete trazi isto tako svoje paznje, svoj rucak, svoje presvlacenje i tvoju zrtvu da se odreknes nekih stvari. Muz je naravno dio svega toga, ali njegovo slobodno vrijeme koje se moze posvetiti djeci dolazi tek nakon 17 h. 
> 
> Meni je NAJNORMALNIJE da mi mama dodje i pita treba li mi pomoc. I NAJNORMALNIJE mi je da se ja njoj (i tati) obratim za pomoc. 
> Niti se osjecam manje vrijednom (boze sacuvaj) radi toga.
> 
> Ana.m pa to je tvoj "problem" sto ne trebas pomoc, ili je nemas od koga traziti. Saltaj dalje ...
> ali ne razumijem zasto uporno drugima pokusavas dokazati da njima ne treba ili da je to nesto abnormalno?!  bezveze...


X
Moram se složiti s ovim postom.
Mene smeta to ogromno čuđenje nama koje smo prihvatile pomoč bez imalo grižnje savjesti i osjećaja dužnosti, a isto tako me smeta uporno isticanje da muž može sve.
Ma i moj može.

Različiti smo, imamo različite načine života, različite "repove iz prošlosti" i nema šanse da svi funkcioniramo jednako.
Mi živimo u odvojena 3 stana u jednoj kući i neminovno međusobno surađujemo. I puno puta moram reči, hvala Bogu da je tako.
Moja mama mi čuva dijete, ja uzmem puno puta slobodno s posla da ju odvezem kud treba, s druge strane moj tata uzme slobodno s posla da mi pričuva malog ako taj čas ne mogu ni ja ni MM.
Oko ručka se čujemo svaki dan, dogovaramo tko danas kuha i što, to nam je svakodnevnica.

Jedino se "ne mješamo" jedna drugoj u pospremanje, peglanje, čišćenje, to svaka radi kad i kako želi.
Naravno, i tu je izuzetak situacija ako treba pokupiti veš jedna drugoj jer je počela kiša.

Naš cijeli život je međusobna suradnja i nema tu koliko ja tebi toliko ti meni. Svatko daje koliko u kojem trenu može.

----------


## Cocolina

Anemona, vještica, sweetmint a što drugo reći nego X veliki kao kuća.

----------


## Sani1612

Imala sam pomoć nakon prvog poroda i nakon drugog.I to takvu da su se izmjenjivale mama i sveki.Sveki je čak par dana pred termin ostala
doma i bila mi na raspolaganju...a da ne pričam da mi je za vrijeme trudova bila desna ruka.Žena je fenomenalna. 
Da ne duljim previše,u potpunosti se slažem s Anemonom.

----------


## Dijana

Ja mislim da ima razlike dođe li ti nakon poroda mama ili svekrva.  :Grin: 
Mislim, moja svekrva
je jedna prekrasna i jako vrijedna žena, i puno mi je fizički pomogla nakon poroda...ali
mi je isto tako i jako išla na živce, npr. kad me onako ispitivački gleda jesam li dobro
namjestila bebu na cicu, ili kad komentira kak je njoj mlijeko bilo žuto (čitaj kvalitetno), a 
moje nekakvo bijelo. :Grin:  Ma bilo je toga brdo..meni se doduše otada produljio jezik, pa vjerujem da bih ja to danas  brzo dovela u red, ali opet žena je starija, pomaže mi, ZNAM da je dobra ko kruh, ali različite smo i nisam s njom ipak tako bliska..pa još uvijek joj govorim Vi.
Nije to baš najsretnije rješenje, ali eto tako je bilo..Drugi put ću, nadam se, drugačije..
Eh, da, cure, pa različite smo, svak gleda iz svojih cipela, može se iskustvo iznositi i bez toliko iščuđavanja "kako ti tako možeš, nebijatakonikada"..

----------


## n.grace

> Ja mislim da ima razlike dođe li ti nakon poroda mama ili svekrva. 
> Mislim, moja svekrva
> je jedna prekrasna i jako vrijedna žena, i puno mi je fizički pomogla nakon poroda...ali
> mi je isto tako i jako išla na živce, npr. kad me onako ispitivački gleda jesam li dobro
> namjestila bebu na cicu, ili kad komentira kak je njoj mlijeko bilo žuto (čitaj kvalitetno), a 
> moje nekakvo bijelo. Ma bilo je toga brdo..meni se doduše otada produljio jezik, pa vjerujem da bih ja to danas  brzo dovela u red, ali opet žena je starija, pomaže mi, ZNAM da je dobra ko kruh, ali različite smo i nisam s njom ipak tako bliska..pa još uvijek joj govorim Vi.
> Nije to baš najsretnije rješenje, ali eto tako je bilo..Drugi put ću, nadam se, drugačije..
> Eh, da, cure, pa različite smo, svak gleda iz svojih cipela, može se iskustvo iznositi i bez toliko iščuđavanja "kako ti tako možeš, nebijatakonikada"..


Slažem se.
Jedino mi nije jasno ovo s bliskošću sa svekrvom i obraćanja s "Vi"... Mislim da svekrvu ne bih mogla osloviti s "ti", da smo ne znam koliko bliske (a stvarno smo u dobrim odnosima).  :Unsure:

----------


## Dijana

Pa hoću reći, vidi se da nisam tako bliska s njom, iako o puno toga mogu s njom pričati, samim tim
što joj još govorim Vi. Nije nikad rekla da bi htjela drugačije, pa sam ja nastavila kako sam i počela.
Stara škola valjda.
Istina, to me malkicu smeta, ali svejedno znam da sam se ja sa svojom svekrvom jako usrećila, kao 
i moje dijete s takvom bakom.

----------


## Dijana

ngrace, oprosti, totalno sam krivo iščitala tvoj post. Meni je nekako neprirodno da moje dijete
nekog zove ti, koga ja nikad neću tako zvati. Mislim, sad kad se pokušam ubaciti u taj "mode"
da je "tikam", isto mi izgleda neprirodno..ali, ne znam, nekako mi je to persiranje ukočeno.

----------


## n.grace

> svejedno znam da sam se ja sa svojom svekrvom jako usrećila, kao 
> i moje dijete s takvom bakom.


To je najvažnije!  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> ngrace, oprosti, totalno sam krivo iščitala tvoj post. Meni je nekako neprirodno da moje dijete
> nekog zove ti, koga ja nikad neću tako zvati. Mislim, sad kad se pokušam ubaciti u taj "mode"
> da je "tikam", isto mi izgleda neprirodno..ali, ne znam, nekako mi je to persiranje ukočeno.


Kužim.  :Smile: 
Vidiš, ja o tom "tikanju" uopće nisam razmišljala... Svog pokojnog svekra sam jako, jako voljela, bio je predivan čovjek. Nisam nikad pomišljala da bih mu se željela obraćati s "ti". Valjda time ipak podsvjesno radim razliku između muževih i svojih roditelja.

----------


## Dijana

Pa da, ipak je tu jedna "fina" distanca uvijek prisutna. 
Zato isto kad npr. vissnja priča kako nema problema da njeni dođu
i dok je ona ne znam šta, polugola dok doji, ok, ali mislim da joj to nije rodbina
s muževe strane, vissnja, ispravi me ako griješim. Inače, meni je isto 
apsolutno genijalna njena interakcija s rodbinom.Ja bi se uvijek pobrala (ili on)
iz sobe dok sam dojila, dok je svekar bio tamo (u njihovoj kući).
Iako je to jedan sasvim prirodan čin, nisam mogla pregrist njegovu prisutnost.
To je valjda jednostavno tako, prirodno...

----------


## Sani1612

Što se tiče dojenja i nekog polugolog stanja..moj svekar izađe kada dojim ali zato što je neugodno njemu a ne meni.
Ja komotno dojim gdje god da jesam ali ja sam takva osoba.Svekrvi se obraćam sa Vi jer me to ipak sprečava da kažem neke stvari koje bi npr.rekla mami,mužu...
A ovo polugolo stanje..s obzirom da je malo falilo da doma ne rodim sveki je vidjela sve i nakon toga mi je još bliža i draža.

----------


## tulip

ajme, šta sam ja tu svašta propustila...baš sam htjela dodat još neke konkretne savjete kako si olakšati život, ali vidim da još nismo progruntale zašto nam uopće treba pomoć i zašto nam je teško prihvatiti je.
mislim da dosta ovisi o porodu i fizičkom stanju mame (ja nakon prvog poroda nisam mogla stajati na nogama, padala sam u nesvjest, i doslovno je trebalo brinuti o meni kao o bolesniku, a bila sam dotada skroz zdrava, nakon drugog sam mogla sve), a neke mame stvarno imaju problema u uživljavanje u novu ulogu, totalna ih je panika (vjerojatno u životu nisu držale bebu na rukama niti vidjele dojenje u živo).
"If you wish to know about a society, notice the way it treats new mothers and babies"
U našoj kulturi se potrebe same majke zanemaruju u postpartumu i gledaju samo kroz potrebe bebe (mama mora odmarati da ima snage za bebu, mora piti puno tekućine zbog mlijeka….). U mnogim kulturama širom svjeta postoje vrlo određeni običaji o skrbi za oporavak majke i pomoć. U takvim uvjetima, i sama majka je ranije imala priliku pomagati svojim sestrama, rođakinjama, prijateljicama- tako da joj briga za bebu nije bila strana i njena su očekivanja bila realistična. 
Za zdravi postpartum, jako je važno zdravlje prije poroda, zdrava prehrana, dovoljno odmora (većina žena ulazi u babinje u biti iscrpljena, zbog čestog buđenja, bolova, priprema i sl.) Osim toga, jako je važan sam porod, kod prirodnog poroda bez intervencija vrlo je vjerojatno da će oporavak biti brz. Ženama se premalo naglašavaju rizici npr. carskog, epiduralne, epiziotomije, a definitivno se zanemaruje emocionalni i psihološki doživljaj.
Neke žene su nakon poroda super i sve mogu same (ali previše aktivnosti može npr.pojačati i produžiti krvarenje). Neke pak ne shvaćaju da im je pomoć potrebna, neke ne žele opterećivati rodbinu i prijatelje, neke žele privatnost pa im smeta pomoć u kući, neke osjećaju da je traženje pomoći znak neuspjeha i nemogućnosti nošenja sa svojim odgovornostima, neke su sramežljive pa ne pitaju sve...Mislim da već među nama ima svih tih primjera..

Ali normalno je da majci treba pomoć. Naravno da ćemo sami dozirati koliko i od koga. A puno možemo i sami napraviti ako se unaprijed pripremimo.

----------


## ana.m

Ne iščuđavam se ja toliko vama koliko vi uporno govorite o nekim superženama, dokazivanju (ne znam kome) i ne znam čemu samo zato što eto, nemamo ili ne želimo ničiju pomoć...

----------


## vissnja

> Pa da, ipak je tu jedna "fina" distanca uvijek prisutna. 
> Zato isto kad npr. vissnja priča kako nema problema da njeni dođu
> i dok je ona ne znam šta, polugola dok doji, ok, ali mislim da joj to nije rodbina
> s muževe strane, vissnja, ispravi me ako griješim. Inače, meni je isto 
> apsolutno genijalna njena interakcija s rodbinom.Ja bi se uvijek pobrala (ili on)
> iz sobe dok sam dojila, dok je svekar bio tamo (u njihovoj kući).
> Iako je to jedan sasvim prirodan čin, nisam mogla pregrist njegovu prisutnost.
> To je valjda jednostavno tako, prirodno...



U pravu si, ali moji svekiji se nikad nisu ni gurali u tu pricu. Iako su tada jos ziveli u Beogradu i mogli da navracaju kad god, stvarno su bili uvaidjavni. Moguce i da je MM tu nesto izregulisao, da im je rekao kad je zgodno da dodju, i to mi je OK. Nisu se svakako uvredili. A i kad bih se povukla u sobu sa bebom niko nije isao za mnom. 

A i ja sam u pocetku (posle oporavka, kad smo vec poceli normalno da idemo u goste) odlazila u drugu sobu da dojim kod svekija (cinilo mi se da je svekru prilicno neprijatno pa zato). Ali sam isto tako dozivela da moj drugar kao oparen skace sa stolice i izlazi iz sobe kad sam krenula (potpuno mehanicki) da vadim sisu cim je beba krenula da zeva.

Vec posle prve godine, cak je i svekru prestalo da bude neprijatno, jer da se sklanjao kad god sisa, ne bi uopste vidjao unuku. Sad, posle 3.5 godine dojim kod njih u boravku, dok svi opusteno caskamo i vise nikom nista nije neobicno  :Grin:

----------


## vissnja

ana.m ja ne mislim da je iko super zena ili da se dokazuje ako nema pomoc. Isto tako mi je sasvim OK da se nekome nudi pomoc ali da je on odbije jer prorpatni asortiman koji uz to ide nikako ne odgovara.
Iskreno, malo mi je neobicno da neko zivi prilicno izolovan od svoje rodbine/familije, ali naravno da mogu da razumem. Nit se svi ljudi slazu, niti nekog moras da volis samo zato sto ti je rod. Ja imam tu srecu da su moji roditelji ostali jako bliski i povezani sa svojim sestrama i bracom, a samim tim i ja sa njima i njihovom decom.

----------


## SikaPika

Meni je samo žao što nikada nisam bila posebno bliska sa sestrama i bratom (puno su stariji od mene, a i nismo odrastali zajedno), starci su umrli, no zato sam s MM obitelji dobila novu obitelj. Njegove starce zovem mama i tata (prastara škola  :Smile: ), jako sam bliska s njima, a i s ostalom MM rodbinom i to mi jako, jako puno znači. 

A to da mi je bilo bed tražiti od sveki da mi opegla, a onda joj ne dati bebu, uh, ne bih da ispadne bed, ali zašto ona, kao baka, dakle majka mog muža, oca mog djeteta ne bi nosila bebu? 
MM i mene je sveki vozio na dan poroda u bolnicu na pregled, čekao je vani nekoliko sati da vidi što će biti, otišao s MM po torbu, vratio se s njim, opet čekao da on uđe kod mene i još su negdje oko ponoći on i svekrva došli u bolnicu jer nisu ni MM ni mene mogli dobiti na mob (mislim ono, ja rađala, halo) da provjere što se događa. 
Sveki nas je dovezao iz bolnice, držao je Mašu kao kap vode na dlanu, gutao je očima punih suza. Kada vidim koliko je vole, pa tko bi im bilo što uskratio (ok, ne pustim im da joj daju slatkiše, ah ta luda snaja). 
Ja sam imala dvije bake, no ni jednog didu nisam upoznala. Jedna me baka odgojila, a dide sam uvijek tražila u nekim seoskim čičama s kojima sam stala i pričala o svemu i svačemu... Zato sam toliko sretna i Bogu zahvalna što moje dijete ima njih dvoje (i još dvije prabake) i upravo me ona smekšala po pitanju kontrolfrikstva. Više ništa ne mora biti baš ovako ili onako i kao što *Vissnja* kaže, je li stavila čaše na desnu ili lijevu stranu. 
A to što *Vissnja* i *Anemona* imaju, mogu samo priželjkivati u snovima.

----------


## Balarosa

> Osim toga, jako je važan sam porod, kod prirodnog poroda bez intervencija vrlo je vjerojatno da će oporavak biti brz. Ženama se premalo naglašavaju rizici npr. carskog, epiduralne, epiziotomije, a definitivno se zanemaruje emocionalni i psihološki doživljaj.


Ne treba ni tu generalizirati. Nije tema, a znam da nije ni popularno, ali moram napisati da je moj prvi porod bio skoro pa prirodan (nisam mogla izbjeći epiziotomiju) pa je oporavak bio dug i bolan... drugi je bio induciran zbog gestacijskog dijabetesa, s puno dripa, epiduralnom i jednakom epiziotomijom, a oporavila sam se začuđujuće brzo.

----------


## Bodulica

[QUOTE=vissnja;1739011]Ja uopste ne razumem o kakvoj sramoti pricate i koga molite za pomoc? Pa kad je moja mama bolesna, kad ih smlati grip ili nesto, naravno da joj skuvam/opeglam/pomognem sta treba. Svekijima smo MM i ja letos krecili kucu. Moju baku redovno obilazim, nosim joj skuvano, izvedem je u setnju, idem u dom zdravlja po upute, vozimo je kod doktora. I kad god meni treba (bilo da sam se porodila, bilo da mi je dete bolesno i sama sam sa njom kod kuce, bilo da sam ja bolesna, bilo da je MM na putu pa sam bez auta...) neko od njih ce mi uleteti za sve sto treba. Pa cak iako je sve OK, mama mi ponekad pomogne, zasto da ne?
To ne znaci da MM i ja ne radimo po kuci, da on ne zna/nece.... I on vozi moju bolesnu baku kod lekara, pomaze mom teci da unese drva, svekijima isto pomazemo (iako su u drugom gradu) i oni nama pomazu...

Veliki potpis. 
Svoje prvo dijete sam rodila u jesen 91., bez struje i vode, pod granatama i ostalim strahotama rata. Imala sam nepuih 20 godina i najnormalnije nam je bilo da prihvatim pomoć, najviše 
svoje mame kojoj nikad nisam stigla zahvaliti jer je iznenada umrla kad je moj sin napunio 2 god. Dan danas me boli kad se sjetim koliko je ljubavi imala za svog unuka i žao mi je što nije mogla duže uživati u njemu i kasnije u svojoj unuci koju nikad nije upoznala. Moj tata i drugi baka i djed su im također pružali ogromnu ljubav i pažnju i smatram da dijete s viškom pažnje i ljubavi mogu samo profitirati.
Žao mi je kad vidim kako se neki mladi roditelji namjerno izoliraju i smatraju da je njihova briga jedina adekvatna i dovoljna za dijete. Naravno da sad ne mislim na one poremećene obiteljske odnose i neko pretjerano uplitanje u roditeljski odgoj, ali smatram da treba djetetu omogućiti od najranijeg doba povezivanje s bakama, djedovima i ostalim članovima obitelji.
Posebno sam alergična na onu sve češću izjavu "sebi smo rodili dijete" koja mi zvuči tako egoistično kao da je dijete nečije vlasništvo.
Oprostite ako sam koga nehotice povrijedila jer mi to nije bila namjera, ali i mi ćemo valjda jednog dana imati unučad i mislim da nitko ne bi volio da se jednog dana kod svoje vlastite djece osjeti nepoželjno i odbačeno.

----------


## noisita

[QUOTE=BODULICA;1741023]


> Ja uopste ne razumem o kakvoj sramoti pricate i koga molite za pomoc? Pa kad je moja mama bolesna, kad ih smlati grip ili nesto, naravno da joj skuvam/opeglam/pomognem sta treba. Svekijima smo MM i ja letos krecili kucu. Moju baku redovno obilazim, nosim joj skuvano, izvedem je u setnju, idem u dom zdravlja po upute, vozimo je kod doktora. I kad god meni treba (bilo da sam se porodila, bilo da mi je dete bolesno i sama sam sa njom kod kuce, bilo da sam ja bolesna, bilo da je MM na putu pa sam bez auta...) neko od njih ce mi uleteti za sve sto treba. Pa cak iako je sve OK, mama mi ponekad pomogne, zasto da ne?
> To ne znaci da MM i ja ne radimo po kuci, da on ne zna/nece.... I on vozi moju bolesnu baku kod lekara, pomaze mom teci da unese drva, svekijima isto pomazemo (iako su u drugom gradu) i oni nama pomazu...
> 
> Veliki potpis. 
> Svoje prvo dijete sam rodila u jesen 91., bez struje i vode, pod granatama i ostalim strahotama rata. Imala sam nepuih 20 godina i najnormalnije nam je bilo da prihvatim pomoć, najviše 
> svoje mame kojoj nikad nisam stigla zahvaliti jer je iznenada umrla kad je moj sin napunio 2 god. Dan danas me boli kad se sjetim koliko je ljubavi imala za svog unuka i žao mi je što nije mogla duže uživati u njemu i kasnije u svojoj unuci koju nikad nije upoznala. Moj tata i drugi baka i djed su im također pružali ogromnu ljubav i pažnju i smatram da dijete s viškom pažnje i ljubavi mogu samo profitirati.
> Žao mi je kad vidim kako se neki mladi roditelji namjerno izoliraju i smatraju da je njihova briga jedina adekvatna i dovoljna za dijete. Naravno da sad ne mislim na one poremećene obiteljske odnose i neko pretjerano uplitanje u roditeljski odgoj, ali smatram da treba djetetu omogućiti od najranijeg doba povezivanje s bakama, djedovima i ostalim članovima obitelji.
> Posebno sam alergična na onu sve češću izjavu "sebi smo rodili dijete" koja mi zvuči tako egoistično kao da je dijete nečije vlasništvo.
> Oprostite ako sam koga nehotice povrijedila jer mi to nije bila namjera, ali i mi ćemo valjda jednog dana imati unučad i mislim da nitko ne bi volio da se jednog dana kod svoje vlastite djece osjeti nepoželjno i odbačeno.


Potpis na kvadrat

----------


## ana.m

> Veliki potpis. 
> Svoje prvo dijete sam rodila u jesen 91., bez struje i vode, pod granatama i ostalim strahotama rata. Imala sam nepuih 20 godina i najnormalnije nam je bilo da prihvatim pomoć, najviše 
> svoje mame kojoj nikad nisam stigla zahvaliti jer je iznenada umrla kad je moj sin napunio 2 god. Dan danas me boli kad se sjetim koliko je ljubavi imala za svog unuka i žao mi je što nije mogla duže uživati u njemu i kasnije u svojoj unuci koju nikad nije upoznala. Moj tata i drugi baka i djed su im također pružali ogromnu ljubav i pažnju i smatram da dijete s viškom pažnje i ljubavi mogu samo profitirati.
> Žao mi je kad vidim kako se neki mladi roditelji namjerno izoliraju i smatraju da je njihova briga jedina adekvatna i dovoljna za dijete. Naravno da sad ne mislim na one poremećene obiteljske odnose i neko pretjerano uplitanje u roditeljski odgoj, ali smatram da treba djetetu omogućiti od najranijeg doba povezivanje s bakama, djedovima i ostalim članovima obitelji.
> Posebno sam alergična na onu sve češću izjavu "sebi smo rodili dijete" koja mi zvuči tako egoistično kao da je dijete nečije vlasništvo.
> Oprostite ako sam koga nehotice povrijedila jer mi to nije bila namjera, ali i mi ćemo valjda jednog dana imati unučad i mislim da nitko ne bi volio da se jednog dana kod svoje vlastite djece osjeti nepoželjno i odbačeno.


Nitko  nikoga ne odbacuje i nitko nikome ne brani da se druži s dedama i bakama i nitko nije nedobrodošao. 
Ali...govorimo o pomoći nakon poroda! Za koju sam ja mislila da mi treba kad sam rodila prvo dijete...Jer eto to je tak normalno da žena ima pomoć nakon poroda, svima mame i svekrve dolaze pomoći, skuhati...Pa sam shvatila da mi ne treba i da mi je 10 puta ljepše da smo sami i da neke stvari ipak može odraditi samo mm. 
Vi ste sad prešli u  tu neki generalni odnos s familijom što nije tema. A kad se dijete tek rodi dovoljno mu je da se povezuje s ocem i majkom. Stigne se povezivati s dedama i bakama i svima ostalima.

----------


## Zubic vila

Ja sam od onih koja se poprilično junačila poslije poroda, dijelom i zato što nisam ni imala od koga tražiti neku preveliku pomoć pa sam se na to pripremila. MM je nakon par slobodnih dana morao na posao i koliko mi je god pasalo da mi se nitko ne miješa (pritom ne mislim na muža) i da se u miru "upoznam" sa svojim djetetom, toliko sam sigurna da drugi put ne bi tako. Bila sam doslovno-zgažena. Žena u babinjama treba odmarati i ležati što više. To nisu bapske priče. Tijelu treba mir i vrijeme da se vrati na svoje. To će svaki ginekolog reći. Ja sam iz rodilišta izašla maltene bez krvarenja, odmorna ko ptičica da bi kako sam se doma iz dana u dan sve više naprezala počela curiti sve jače i jače. Tri tjedna nakon poroda sam sva uplašena išla svojoj privatnoj ginekologici koja mi je rekla da se moram odmarati i ležati i MM-a zadužila da pazi da ništa ne radim dok krvarenje ne prestane i onda još neko vrijeme nakon toga.
Moj zaključak je da ću drugi put, ako ga bude i ako mi nitko dovoljno blizak ne bude na raspolaganju barem da kupi namirnice, skuha i pobrine za veš prvih minimalno mjesec dana i to svaki dan, da ću naći neku tetu čistilicu i platiti joj da dođe par sati dnevno. Ne želim ni da MM kad dođe u 17h s posla umjesto da uživamo svi skupa, da juri u dućan pa kuha pa pegla i onda ujutro ide raditi. Svaka čast ako nekome ne treba pomoć, ali ja sam na dosta težak način naučila da ne možeš i ne trebaš uvijek sve sam.

----------


## kovrčava

Poslije oba poroda (carska) imala sam pomoć svoje majke i nećakinje, uz MM, i mislim da bez njih ne bih tako bezbolno prošla kroz oporavak (i nakon prvog carskog katastrofalne glavobolje) i hvala im na tome, inače sam sposobna, organizirana, kontrolirana,(počela oba puta raditi nakon 6 mj, i organizirala život), ali u tim trenucima sam trebala , i imala sam pomoć, nije me smetalo što je netko u tom trenutku kod nas, i ne znam kao remeti naš mir i sl. Sretna sam što imam predivnu obitelj na koju se mogu u bilo kojem trenutku osloniti, pa tako i u postporođajnom periodu. Ne volim glumiti turbo modernu mamu, ženu, kućanicu, domaćicu, ......

----------


## dorotea24

oba puta sam imala pomoć mame i svekrve. jedna i druga su mi kuhale i donosile ručak, pospremale i pravile društvo. nakon drugog poroda stariji sin je prijepodne boravio kod bake kako bi mogao ići u šetnju i boraviti vani. muža ne računam pod pomoć nego pod normalno, mi uvijek dijelimo sve poslove po mogućnosti i vremenu. mislim da je pomoć uvijek dobrodošla, barem meni. a društvo mi je također pasalo. nakon prvog poroda dva tjedna mi nije odgovaralo da mi dolaze gosti jer sam bila sva "pogubljena", ali nakon drugog poroda zvala sam si najbliže prijateljice na kavu čim sam došla kući iz bolnice i jako mi je pasalo društvo, a i jedva sam čekala da im pokažem svoju novu bebicu.

----------


## Anemona

> oba puta sam imala pomoć mame i svekrve. jedna i druga su mi kuhale i donosile ručak, pospremale i pravile društvo. nakon drugog poroda stariji sin je prijepodne boravio kod bake kako bi mogao ići u šetnju i boraviti vani. *muža ne računam pod pomoć nego pod normalno, mi uvijek dijelimo sve poslove po mogućnosti i vremenu.* mislim da je pomoć uvijek dobrodošla, barem meni. a društvo mi je također pasalo. nakon prvog poroda dva tjedna mi nije odgovaralo da mi dolaze gosti jer sam bila sva "pogubljena", ali nakon drugog poroda zvala sam si najbliže prijateljice na kavu čim sam došla kući iz bolnice i jako mi je pasalo društvo, a i jedva sam čekala da im pokažem svoju novu bebicu.


Evo, u ovoj recenici je sva mudrost. Cijelo vrijeme citam temu i nikako da shvatim sto mi je cudno s tim muzem i pomoci, a kad tamo, ja isto kao dorotea, muza smatram pod normalno.

----------


## ana.m

Ok, i ja smatram muža pod normalno. Nisam ni mislila da muž inače ne radi i ne sudjeluje u poslovima po stanu. Čudilo bi me uopće da neki koji ništa ne rade odjednom postanu svevrijedni i sve znaju. Zašto je to uopće trebalo tako naglasiti?
Baš će neki koji doma samo sjedi sad odjednom i peglati i usisavati i kuhati...Zasigurno!
Ali opet moram naglasiti da je nama to dovoljno.

----------


## Ripcord

Nakon prvog poroda imala sam toliko problema da ne mogu zamisliti što bih da sam bila bez mame, tate i brata. Od mastitisa i pucanja šavova od epiziotomije do iznenadne jake upale sinusa praćene bolovima i visokom temperaturom. Doduše, bila sam mlada i sama s malim, tako da smo tamo ostali živjeti još godinama  :Smile: 

Sad kad rodim ići ćemo prvih mjesec dana svi opet kod mojih (na njihov prijedlog) i jedini nedostatak toga mi je što nećemo moći na početku malo biti sami mm, mali miš, veliki braco i moja malenkost, te se postupno upoznavati i privikavati na zajednički život. No činjenica je da mm vjerojatno neće dobiti nikakve slobodne dane (eventualno 1-2 dana, jer je zaposlen privatnika), a radi od ranog jutra do predvečer. Također stariji sin ide u školu pored bake i djeda (tamo gdje smo živjeli donedavno, od njegovog rođenja), te bi mi bilo teško da ga ne vidim isto cijeli dan, nego tek predvečer, kad ga mm pokupi, a ovako će biti s mamom i bratom cijeli dan nakon škole. 

A i neću se bunit na svježe kuhana, raznovrsna mamina jela, budući da inače nisam baš od kužine, nego to najčešće mm obavlja  :Grin: 

I da, ništa od navedenog mi neće bit nimalo bed, jer kao što rekoh, osim toga što ćemo počet samovati tek mjesec dana nakon rođenja mališana, pluseva ima puno više (a o tome da me veseli i mjesec dana manjih režija, neću trošiti puno riječi)

----------


## ana.m

*Ripcord* svaka čast što imaš snage na mjesec dana otići negdje drugdje i to nakon poroda. Meni je nezamislivo tak nešto. Samo mi je u glavi kako sve što sam doma pripremila za bebicu i imam za stariju djecu sada moram pakirati i vuči negdje drugdje, pa onda opet pakirati i vraćati doma...Ajmeeeee. Meni osobno jako naporno!

----------


## Ripcord

*ana.m* ma odselili smo se mali i ja prije malo više od godinu dana i imamo još podosta stvari kod mojih doma, jer nemamo baš mjesta u stanu u kojem smo sad nas troje, tako da ne moram nešto posebno pakirat. Dječje robice neke što imam još od maloga kad se rodio i tako imam isključivo kod staraca tako da ću to ovih dana tamo srediti i pregledati i opet ne moram seljakat, nego tek kad ćemo dolazit doma s navršenih mjesec dana. Inače, mm se super slaže s mojima, tako da ni to nije problem, a stariji mali i tako zna ostat spavat kod mojih povremeno (on kaže da je sretnik jer ima sad dva stana na dvije lokacije, što mene nekad ubije u pojam  :Smile: 

Inače, od obitelji će nam dok smo kod mojih dolazit samo najbliža obitelj i kumovi, a frendove ćemo zvat tek kad dođemo doma, što mi je i inače okey razdoblje za započeti s posjetama.

----------


## BubikaM

Nakon prvog poroda ostali smo mm, bebica i ja mjesec dana kod moje mame. Ima puno veci prostor za zivjeti od naseg stana, pa smo zakljucili da ce nam tamo biti bolje. Prevarila sam se. Nastalo je puno razmirica, moja mama je bila malcice ljubmorna sto se nas troje zatvaramo u svoju sobu. Uglavnom, jedva sam cekala da pobjegnemo. Od poroda sam se jako brzo oporavila i skoro da mi nije trebala pomoc.
Nakon drugog poroda, poucena prijasnjim iskustvom, odlucili smo se odmah nakon rodilista vratiti doma. E sad. Porod mi je bio tezi, a sa time i oporavak. Tjedan dana nisam mogla se dici iz kreveta, osim obaviti higijenu i wc. Tu je bila i nasa curica od godinu i pol. Muz se rastrgao od posla, brinuci se o kucanstvu, starijoj curki, nosio bi malenu bebu kad je plakao jer ja nisam imala snage. Dobro bi nam bila dosla pomoc, ali nismo znali kako da organiziramo nekoga jer nismo imali u malom stanu ni prostora za spavanje. Odlazak mami nije dolazio u obzir. Jeli smo iz restorana, cistili minimalno. Uglavnom, prezivjeli smo.

Bilo bi super kad se pomoc u obliku mame ili svakrve (ili nekog treceg) nebi mjesala u poslove oko bebice. Da ne govorim o kritikama da nesto dobro ne radim. To je meni najvise islo na zivce i zato smo se drugi put odlucili bez pomoci.

----------


## zeljana02

buduci sam imala dosta tezak porod (inducirani,epiziotomija) mama mi dolazi svaki dan (drugi tjedan vec), a sveki vikendom...mm nazalost nije dobio puni godisnji vec samo 5 dana, ali i on mi uvelike pomaze...da sam sama bilo bi mi jako tesko, i uopce mi nije zao sto mi dolaze pomoci jer ne zelim se inatiti nikome, a najmanje sebi kad osjecam da ne mogu sama...

----------


## Trina

Ja se divim vama koje ste prihvatile pomoć jer ja sam valjda luda i jedva da mogu podnijeti kad mi svekrva uđe u kuću, a kamoli da mi se useli kad rodim. Ne trebam, ne želim i ne podnosim pomoći te vrste, ni mame ni svekrve, moja šporka roba je samo moja, suđe, kućanski poslovi itd...sve me to čeka samu posli poroda ali ne mogu protiv sebe jer ne podnosim da mi se itko petlja u život. I ide mi jako dobro tako ,samo što budem duplo umornija nego da mi netko sve to radi

----------


## anđela444

Moram se nadovezati na ovu temu.Moja mama je već isplanirala svoj  kompl. godišnji pa nakon toga po potrebi bolovanje samo radi mene kako bi mi pomogla nakon poroda,i to da dodjem kod nje ,već je i pripremljena soba.ALI ja sam sve to odbila...prihvatila sam pomoć oko hrane (svaki dan će mi donijeti ručak),u super sam odnosima sa mojima ali ipak su me ama baš svi savjetovali da će mi biti najbolje u svojoj kući,jedino tako ću imati svoj mir.Iskreno,žao mi je opterečivati ikoga,znam da to sve radi iz ljubavi ...no ipak smo se uspjele dogovoriti,iako na početku i nije bila baš zadovoljna.
Prednost mi je ta što će MM mj. i pol biti samnom tako da imam njegovu pomoć...(on je već rekao kako će platiti nekog za čišćenje,peglanje itd.  :Smile: )...bolje da pripazi da se nebih navikla na to).

----------


## andynoa

Moram se i ja nadovezati...
Sama sam mama i živim sa svojim roditeljima...
Raspored u našoj kući je sljedeći: radni dan: ja: kuham, peglam, spremam, čistim, dvorim baku od 85 godina, navažam gdje treba i ne treba...mama: posao 7-3, poslije 3: bavi se vrtom, kako koji dan završi ručak, dočeka staroga s posla i uživancija.. tata: poslije posla vinograd, voćnjak i uživancija, baba: apsolutno ništa... brat: živi sam u ZG (seka vikendom pere i pegla veš..i daje tjedne savjete za kasnonoćne večere..)..
Tako je bilo cijelu moju trudnoću, kada sam rodila mama je uzela godišnji od duuuuuugaaaaaa tri tjedna (roditelji od oca djeteta NIX, nisu ni pitali za unuče), i radila je sve ovo što sam ja radila, + svoje stvari, ali samo u prvih tjedan dana.. pomoć oko kućanskih poslova i bake NISAM ODBIJALA... ali sam uredno ODBIJALA pomoć oko Noića, jer sam sve htjela sama... i svaku njezinu POMOĆ sam smatrala UVREDOM i KOKODAKANJEM... i sad isto na to tako gledam, jer imam osjećaj da se previše upliće... ALI očito to tako mora biti... od prigovaranja i kokodanja u vezi oblekice (od boja do ne znam čega) do šetnji, do njegovog cicanja, do ispitivanja mene jel imam dosta mlijeka... itd... ne želim se sjećati toga u početku...
ŽELIM uživati koliko mogu i znam u Noiću, a i dati njegovoj baki priliku da ga muzga, gnjavi, priča mu i svašta nešto... IAKO to ponekad zna ići na živce.. drago mi je da ima baku koja ga obožava...

Evo Noić je sada 2 mjeseca, i rutina je postignuta, tako da ja i dalje obavljam kućanske poslove, dvorim baku, brinem se za njega...i ono što je najbitnije nađem vremena za sebe... mogu se otuširati u miru, mogu popiti kavu u miru, mogu sjesti za internet u miru, mogu s Noićem u šetnju u miru...
Jedino što još nisam uspjela je rješiti da odem sama u šoping sa Noićem, pošto čekam klokanicu i sling koji ću dobiti za mjesec dana, pa me to malo nervira...

----------


## ana.m

Ja bih samo pitala ove koje se nakon poroda presele kod roditelja...Kaj se  muž preseli?
Moj recimo nikada ne bi pristao na tako nešto, nije samo da ja ne bi. A ako se muž ne preseli, to mi je malo onak... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ares

Mi smo isto dobili ponudu da se preselimo kod mojih, naravno da preseljenje bi uključivalo i mm...ali sam odbila jer želim da nas troje od prvog dana budemo zajedno u našem prostoru i stvaramo naše navike....jedino nisam odbila pomoć oko ručka, čišćenja i sl., to ćemo u hodu rješavati bude li trebalo....

----------


## Ripcord

> Ja bih samo pitala ove koje se nakon poroda presele kod roditelja...Kaj se  muž preseli?
> Moj recimo nikada ne bi pristao na tako nešto, nije samo da ja ne bi. A ako se muž ne preseli, to mi je malo onak...


Pa normalno da se mm preseli. Nama je bilo super tih mjesec dana iako nam je bilo i super kad smo došli doma. Jedino je mm znao prvih par tjedana nakon što smo se vratili doma povremeno zezat da mu fali ono kad bi došao 'doma', a dočeka ga kompletan meni na stolu  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Ja to ne mogu zamisliti. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ne zamjeram nikome i razumijem svaku mamu u potpunosti ali eto, ja sam takva kakva sam. A da mi se muž preseli kod mojih nakon rođenja bebe, e to ne mogu zamisliti. Isto tako i da se mama preseli kod nas. Ne znam, mi valjda previše cijenimo svoju privatnost. O svekrvi da ne pričam, to bi mi bila teška zona sumraka, ja to nebi mogla izdržati i valjda bi pobjegla od kuće.

----------


## ana.m

> Ja to ne mogu zamisliti. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ne zamjeram nikome i razumijem svaku mamu u potpunosti ali eto, ja sam takva kakva sam. A da mi se muž preseli kod mojih nakon rođenja bebe, e to ne mogu zamisliti. Isto tako i da se mama preseli kod nas. Ne znam, mi valjda previše cijenimo svoju privatnost. O svekrvi da ne pričam, to bi mi bila teška zona sumraka, ja to nebi mogla izdržati i valjda bi pobjegla od kuće.


*x*

----------


## Ripcord

Ne znam, ja imam super roditelje i poštujem ih, cijenim i volim. Bili su mi podrška u teškim situacijama, pomagali su mi uvijek i dalje to čine. Meni je to normalno kao što mi je i sad normalno, a biti će i u budućnosti, biti uvijek tu za svoju djecu. Zato mi valjda i ne pada teško s njima provodit vrijeme (sad se recimo vidimo jednom, eventualno dva puta tjedno po par sati, no s mamom se čujem jednom svaki dan). 

A mm i ja smo i tako imali svoju sobu kod njih i bili bismo sami i kad bi on došao s posla, a i ranije bi otišli u sobu biti sami navečer. Kao i vikendom kako nam je pasalo. A cijenimo svoju privatnost itekako. No da smo se mjesec dana patili, bogme nimalo.

----------


## winnerica

> Ja to ne mogu zamisliti. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, ne zamjeram nikome i razumijem svaku mamu u potpunosti ali eto, ja sam takva kakva sam. A da mi se muž preseli kod mojih nakon rođenja bebe, e to ne mogu zamisliti. Isto tako i da se mama preseli kod nas. Ne znam, mi valjda previše cijenimo svoju privatnost. O svekrvi da ne pričam, to bi mi bila teška zona sumraka, ja to nebi mogla izdržati i valjda bi pobjegla od kuće.


Potpis! Najbolje je da se cijela obitelj preseli...  :Smile: 
Mi smo sve sami obavljali, sva tri puta, nismo nadljudi nego obični mama i tata  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

danas imamo 3 tjedna  :Zaljubljen: , baka nam vise ne dolazi sad hendalmo mm i ja sve sami i jako smo ponosni...najvaznije je da sam ja napokon stala na noge i sve mogu odraditi,a cini mi se da i beba osjeti mir u kuci  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alef

Ja sam nakon poroda prvih deset dana jedva mogla ustati, a kamoli da mogu sama oko bebe ili stagod skuhati isl. Osim toga, beba je dojila skoro pa neprekidno, da ni u wc nisam mogla otici kako treba bez placa i vriske...Prvih 15 dana mama je uzela odmor i bila s nama, a kad sam ja mogla koliko-toliko normalno ustati, dosla je muzeva mama... Vec sam mogla oko bebe sama, ali kuhanje, ciscenje, pranje i peglanje odjece ne bi dolazilo u obzir: tu je sveki nastavila gdje je mama stala. Malkice mi jeste bilo neugodno kad sam se vec oporavila da ja sjedim i gledam tv a sveki kuha, ali sam onda sebi rekla "Zeno, tek si rodila, ne spavas, krvaris, sve jos treba da se vrati na svoje mjesto, odmori pet minuta kad ti beba dopusti, a nek kuha ko nije rodio neki dan"  :Smile:  Uglavnom, mjesec dana kasnije, sveki je jos tu, ali i ja se vracam kucnim poslovima kad bebi spava

----------


## Trina

> Ne znam, ja imam super roditelje i poštujem ih, cijenim i volim. Bili su mi podrška u teškim situacijama, pomagali su mi uvijek i dalje to čine. Meni je to normalno kao što mi je i sad normalno, a biti će i u budućnosti, biti uvijek tu za svoju djecu. Zato mi valjda i ne pada teško s njima provodit vrijeme (sad se recimo vidimo jednom, eventualno dva puta tjedno po par sati, no s mamom se čujem jednom svaki dan)..


tek sad vidim ovo. ne misliš valjda da ja nemam super mamu i da je ne poštujem, ne volim i da ne voli ona mene ili ja nju. Ja i moja stara ti imamo odnos ko prijateljice, skupa na kavu, skupa u šoping, tema za razgovor more sinje. Ali potegla sam granicu iza koje nedam nikome.

----------


## piplica

Meni je pomoć sva tri puta bila neophodna,
prvih deset dana nisam od šavova doslovno na noge mogla stati,
sve bih zvijezde vidjela kada bih potegla do kupaonice i natrag,
a vjerujte mi, nisam nikakva mimoza.
Ako možeš - možeš,
naravno da bi svatko najviše volio da sve može sam bez da mu se itko petlja,
ali kad ne možeš- ne možeš,
i sretan si da ti ima tko uskočiti.

----------


## lady.x

Ja sam se porodila u zimu u sezoni gripa, nasi su bili ili bolesni ili rade, morali smo sve sami. Muz ni dana odmora, ja prvo mastitis, temperatura 39 sama sa bebom, posle toga od silnih lekova iritabilna creva - na infuziji tu u stanu svaki cas, lohije trajale dva i po meseca, anemicna, problemi sa ranom... kosmar mi je taj prvi period. I sve se pregrmi, sve se moze, dok te ne snadje ni ne znas koliko snage imas.
U svom tom haosu, drugarica koja se u isto vreme porodila mi se zali kako nema pomoci, "samo" joj svekrva posalje skuvanu hranu. Cuj - samo. Sta bih ja tada dala da sam makar to imala... 
Sad mislim da sam spremna za svaku situaciju kad sam to pregrmela.

----------


## MASLINA1973

možda mi je promaklo, ali ipak pitam - zar se ne oglašava nitko tko ne živi u rodnom gradu? 
Zanima me kako brigu oko rođenoga djeteta, starijega ili starijih te kuće vode one koje nemaju ni svekrvu ni mamu ni rodbniu u gradu u kojem žive, muž ne može izbivati s posla dulje od dva tjedna (neovisno o prinovi), a prijateljice rade i po 10 sati dnevno?

----------


## Rivendell

Ja nisam u svom gradu, pa je moja mama htjela uzeti godišnji da mi dođe pomoći, ali kako smo u jako malom stanu, neću uopće imati privatnosti ako mi bude tu 24 sata dnevno. Mislim da će mi to biti stres koji bi se mogao odraziti na odnos s bebom u tim prvim danima, pa sam joj danas rekla da nas pusti same prvi tjedan (naravno zavisi od tijeka poroda). Mislim da nam je važnije da se MM i ja povežemo s djetetom i osjetimo kao obitelj nego jeli suđe oprano ili tepih usisan.

----------


## ana.m

> možda mi je promaklo, ali ipak pitam - zar se ne oglašava nitko tko ne živi u rodnom gradu? 
> Zanima me kako brigu oko rođenoga djeteta, starijega ili starijih te kuće vode one koje nemaju ni svekrvu ni mamu ni rodbniu u gradu u kojem žive, muž ne može izbivati s posla dulje od dva tjedna (neovisno o prinovi), a prijateljice rade i po 10 sati dnevno?


Ja sam u rodnom gradu, ali roditeji nisu! Ni moji ne žive u Zg, ni MM-ovi, daleko su....Rodbina? Pa toga imam, ali samo za kavu popit i rođendan proslaviti. Koja 2 tjedna doma, muž je dobio 3 dana!!! Ajde sad zadnji put čak i GO 5 dana...Zašto misliš da je to nešto ekstra i nemoguće?

----------


## ardnas

Ja baš želim da mi dođe mama, ne zato što ja nešto neću moći, nego da i ona uživa u unučetu. Mojoj sestri je jako dobro došlo jer joj je prva dva tjedna pomagala. Moji neće biti  kod mene jer imamo mali stan, nego će biti smješteni kod rodbine i dolazit će mi svaki dan. MM sam već rekla gdje će nositi košulje na pranje i peglanje, jer na to stvarno neću moći misliti. Sva sreća imam dvije rodice koje su studentice, pa će mi i one dolaziti kada meni bude pasalo. Želim da svi uživaju u bebi, a ne samo MM i ja.

----------


## spajalica

vec sam ranije citala ovu temu cisto da mi se stvore neke smjernice kad budem baka jednog dana  :Wink: 

moji ne zive u istom gradu kao mi, a i bolesni su. sveki takodjer je starija gospodja, koja se brine sama o sebi i zivi takodjer daleko od nas.

kako sam si organizirala zivot nakon poroda?

prvi porod mi je pomagala moja maldja sestra tako da je peglala i stavljala robu prati, a jednom tjedno bi spremila kucu. zivjela je jednu tramvajsku stanicu od nas. ponekad je i mene zabavljala. kako je bila studentica za sav posao je dobivala od nas neku lovu. 
sad ce krenuti drvlje i kamenje, ali ona bi lovu zaradjivala negdje drugdje. uglavnom ona za svoju pomoc nije trazila nista, ali je dobijala. jos cu dodati, da je ona meni za lovu sprmala kuci i prije nego sam rodila. to joj je nacin na koji je zaradjivala novce za svoje studentske dane. jos jedno ona je dosta mladja od mene. i kad jednom ona rodi planiram joj pomoci koliko mogu, ali sigurno cu joj platiti nekoga da joj spremi kucu kako ona zeli, i da joj popegla robu.

MM ima fleksibilno radno vrijeme, pa je ujutro mogao obaviti plac i ostalu kupovinu. prvih dana je on kuhao, a onda sam pocela ja.

drugi porod je bio u sred ljeta. bili smo zajedno prvih dva tjedna, a onda je MM otisao s starijim sinom na more, a ja sam ostala sama s balerinom. super sam se oporavila, mogala sam skakutati kamo god. 
moja mladja sestra je tad vec pocela raditi, pa sam nasla tetu koja mi je cistila i malo peglala. 

sveki koja ne zivi u istom gradu mi je pomogla financijski tako da je platila jednu mladu studenticu, koju smo mi izabrali da se prvih mjesec dva posveti mladjem sinu. i to bas onako kako neki pisu, da se s njim proseta, prijepodne. i danas nam je nasa tzv. teta igralica nezamjenjiva. pricuva klince jdnom tjedno da MM i ja mozemo nesto napraviti za sebe ili da obavimo stavri koje su jednostavnije bez klinaca. npr. kad smo kupovali novi zivotni prostor, kad treba recimo napraviti novu osobnu i jos puno takvih napornih stvari s klincima.

----------


## apricot

ja nisam tip koji bi tražio pomoć; ne zato što mislim da ja sve mogu i znam, nego zato što se ne osjećam komotno.
sa prvim djetetom je muž od moje mame donosio ručak u termosici; to mi se činilo prihvatljivim jer kad kuha za njih dvoje, skuha ujedno i nama i ne opterećujem je previše.
muž je tada bio dva tjedna kod kuće, ali nije mi ni trebao, što se pomoći tiče.
ono što je nedostajalo je bilo društvo.
najgore je biti sam.
sve moje prijateljice su radile i to usamljeno prijepodne je bilo grozno.
izašla iz kuće nisam šest mjeseci, toliko su me izrezali epiziotomijom.
mamu i svekrvu mi nije palo na pamet zvati, ni zbog remećenja moje, a niti njihove rutine.
one imaju svoje živote i svoje obaveze.

s drugim djetetom je sve bilo lagano; iako je muž mogao ostati doma ta dva tjedna, sljedeći dan sam njega poslala na posao, a stariju u vrtić.
i sve sam mogla, sve je bilo drugačije...  
nakon dva tjedna organizirala tulum kod nas...

----------


## Mojca

Odlična tema za mene još malo pa mamu.
Živimo u kući sa svekrom od 85 godina, (svekrva je pokojna) koji je srećom u odličnoj formi, kuha, posprema, šeta psa... ali ne mogu, a i ne želim računati ni na kakvu pomoć, možda da mi ponekad dobaci ručak (kao i do sad) i to je sve. MD ima svoju firmu, radi non stop, rijetko koji dan dođe doma prije 7... Moji roditelji žive u drugom gradu, a zapravo čini mi se da bi mi samo išli na živce da mi se usele i počnu čarobirati po kući.

Do poroda me dijeli još 10 tjedana... sad, za vrjeme trudnoće sam pokušala sve odrađivati sama, čisto da vidim kako će ići kad beba dođe... i nema šanse da sve pokrijem, a pritom ne padnem mrtva od umora. Sad radim na tome da nađem neku tetu čistilicu koja bi došla svaki dan po par sati, ispeglala, počistila, zalila cvijeće... što već treba... to su sve stvari koje po mom mišljenju mogu povjeriti "servisnoj službi"... dok kuhanje i bavljenje bebom ne želim. To je isključivo naš "posao", moj i MD-a. Teta čistilica mi se čini kao optimalno rješenje, tu je par sati dnevno, a ne 24, mora se držati na distanci, a opet mogu ju lako odpiliti bude li nametljiva, dok se familija uvijek osjeća pozvana da se umiješa... a lako se vrijeđa u slučaju da ih se pokuša isključiti. 
Dođu li, a doći će, to im na mogu zabraniti... maksimalno što mama može dobiti je kuhanje.
Bilo bi idealno bez tete čistilice... ali vać sad znam da to ne mogu, previše je to prostora za održavati, dva psa koji imaju pristup cijeloj kući, kad krenu kiše i njihovi tragovi po cijeloj kući... nema smisla, zašto se ubijati od posla kad to netko drugi može obaviti to umjesto mene/nas. Važnije je da budemo s bebom. 

Slažem se s Trinom, cijenimo svoju privatnost... do sad smo inzistirali na tome, zašto bi sad bilo drugačije. Pa svekar koji živi u istoj kući nam nikad nije došao u stan, bez da je prvo provjerio da li je zgodan trenutak. 

Spajlica, da imam mlađu sestru studenticu, vrlo rado bi joj platila da mi pomogne. Po meni nema tu ništa sporno. Win-Win situacija.  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

> Želim da svi uživaju u bebi, a ne samo MM i ja.


Babinje nisu vrijeme u kojem drugi trebaju uzivati u bebi.
To je vrijeme obnavljanja energije (za mamu), prilagodbe na vanjski svijet (za bebu), upoznavanja i prilagodbe svih clanova najuze obitelji na novog clana i lovljenja novog ritma.

Skuhati, pospremiti, pricuvati starije dijete/djecu, ok, ali samo onda kad babinjaca izrazi zelju/potrebu za time.

----------


## yasmin

meni je najveća pomoć bila ako bi mi mama ili sveki skuhale ručak i donjele, to je trajalo 10tak dana po povratku kući
i to po mogućnosti kod sebe, to je trajalo 10tak dana po povratku kući, možda 2-3 puta mi je netko speglao veš i kad bi prošlo 2-3 mjeseca, mama bi znala doći i pričuvati nahranjenu i uspavanu bebu dok ja odem do dućana ili na masažu jer su me boljela leđa
i meni bi bila tlaka da mi mama visi pol dana, to mi je veće opterećenje
tete spremalice nemam
mm pomogne koliko može ali tek iza 4 u smislu da s s većom djecom on obavlja sve pripreme za spavanje i provodi više vrmena s njima

----------


## ana.m

> Babinje nisu vrijeme u kojem drugi trebaju uzivati u bebi.
> To je vrijeme obnavljanja energije (za mamu), prilagodbe na vanjski svijet (za bebu), upoznavanja i prilagodbe svih clanova najuze obitelji na novog clana i lovljenja novog ritma.
> 
> Skuhati, pospremiti, pricuvati starije dijete/djecu, ok, ali samo onda kad babinjaca izrazi zelju/potrebu za time.


E da baš, lijepo si to sročila, točno tako. Kakvo uživanje u bebi kad se dođe iz rodilišta...? Mislim, uopće ne kužim kako bi to bake, dede, rodice ili prijateljice mogle uživati u tako maloj bebici??

----------


## Beti3

*ardnas*, kako lijepo i nesebično rečeno. I osim toga, brže ćeš dobiti snagu ako imaš pomoć.

----------


## Beti3

Pa tu je još cijela jedna stranica koju nisam vidjela :Embarassed: , ali moj se odgovor odnosi na zadnji post na str.3.

----------


## Rivendell

Hehe, baš mi je lakše kad vidim da nisam jedina kojoj bi starci bili opterećenje... Grizla me savjest što sam im morala reći da ne dolaze, ali kad bi mi stara počela preslagivati po kući žici bi me uhvatili, to znam već znam, i želim spriječiti. Sad vidim da nisam jedina.

----------


## cikla

Ja sam pomagala sestri kada je rodila, jer je imala težak porođaj i nije se mogla sama ni obući prvih nedelja. Imala sam 18 godina tada i nije mi bilo ni do buđenja u 5 zato što je beba gladna, pranja i peglanja pelena, vođenja njihovog domaćinstva...ali sam izdržala, jer joj je to tada bilo potrebno. Bila je u očajnom stanju zbog svoje bespomoćnosti i nadam se da sam joj bar malo olakšala. Mada i danas govori kako joj se srce cepa kada se seti da je njena devojčica plakala, a ona nije mogla ustati da je uzme i nahrani, nego sam je ja morala doneti.
I zet i ona su mi rekli da ako mi budu bili potrebni mogu računati na njih, ali ako možemo MM i ja da se sami organizujemo, da držim na distanci babe, dede i druge rođake pune saveta, jer u tom trenutku treba da budemo samo nas troje koji gradimo poseban odnos i stvaramo našu malu porodicu. 
MM je tražio godišnji tako da mu se poklopi sa terminom, a dobiće i 5 dana porodiljskog, tako da mislim da ćemo uspeti sami. On se odlično snalazi u kućnim poslovima, a nije ni frka ako se neki dan ne stigne očistiti i spremiti. Roditelje smo zamolili da nas ne opterećuju, što ne znači i da će poslušati, ali neke stvari ćemo morati i istrpiti.

----------


## ardnas

Naravno da će mi mama pomagati dok to ja budem htjela, kuhanje spremanje, a ja ću se baviti bebom. Ne vidim ništa sporno u tome, moja mama zna da ja ne podnosim guranje nosa u sve i tako se i ponaša. Želim te prve dane da je tu, da me mazi i pazi. MM nije cile dane doma i na njega se mogu samo minimalno osloniti. 
Svatko odlučuje kako njemu paše.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Meni nema MM-a do kraja mjeseca,srecom svekiji su u prizemlju...
Neznam kako ce mi protec porod pa da sad odma recem:netrebaju mi za nista,mogu ja sve sama....
Rekla sam:ako ja budem OK i fit,velika mi je vec pomoc i dovoljno mi je da mi donesu tecicu s ruckom na kat,oko bebe mogu sve sama.

Neki sam dan dala sveki knjizicu iz rodina kljuna da procita,eno ju je cijelu prostudirala,pa da ne bude nekih starih savjeta i sugestija oko dojenja isl... :Smile:  
I sama je rekla da je davno bilo kad je kroz to sve ona prolazila,pa eto neka zna kako se to danas radi.. :Smile: 
Pretpostavljam da bi svima najvise to smetalo,kad bi ti se netko isao prtit u tvoje postupke oko bebe,pa imas li dovoljno mlijeka itd....ta nepotrebna i glupa pitanja najvise snervaju....


Cim se MM vrati doma svaka pomoc prestaje jer on kuha,cisti,pegla (to radi bolje od mene... :Smile: )....i vec se prijavio za nocnu smjenu s pelenama... :Smile:

----------


## andiko

Meni najdraze da se svi maknu. Zadnji put sam i mm-u rekla da skuha i ode van. Najljepse mi je bilo samoj s bebom... Mir...

----------


## Maruška

Za nakon prvog poroda, planirala sam "mir": da budemo sami nas troje... Ispalo je skroz drugačije i bilo nam je prekrasno!

Za nakon drugog poroda, priželjkivala sam situaciju od prošlog puta ali se ni ovaj put plan nije realizirao: bili smo sami nas troje (MM, Ana i ja). I opet nam je bilo lijepo...

----------


## Lili75

Prvi put mi je pomagala sveki kuhajući, samo to sam i tražila, suprug je dobio tjedan dana GO,uživali smo utroje.Mama mi je uskakala s klopom kako bi stigla jer je radila i živi u drugom dijelu grada.

Ovaj put slično, bake dođu skuhati i malo pomoći oko starije seke, al zato je muž s nama cijeli kolovoz i presretna sam zbog toga, mislim da će ovo biti jedno od naših najljepših razdoblja, već sad je. Maleni je dobrica koja pajki i ciki, seka ga obožava.

ma uživamo a imamo tek 10 dana starosti!

----------


## SikaPika

*Lili75*, promaklo mi, ČESTITAM!!!

Evo, nakon dvije godine i onog gotovo svakodnevnog dolaženja svekija da vide svoju najdražu unučicu mogu reći samo jedno - nikada im više neću zamjerati ako budem imala još djece. 
Gledam svoje dijete kako raste, koliko smo vezane i znam, brzo će proći ovo doba u kojem je mama glavna, a ja ću je cijeli život voljeti jednako, možda drugačije, ali jednako. I sad, ta moja mala djevojčica za možda 15, 20, 25 godina... rodi dijete, moje dijete ima dijete i da mi netko kaže da kako ja mogu uživati u tako malom djetetu. Pa ne da ne bih samo uživala, strepila bih, brinula, dala bih svu sebe - bilo čim, fizičkom pomoći, molitvom, savjetom, šutnjom - bilo čim za moje dijete, za njezino dijete. 
Nadam se ćemo uvijek ostati dovoljno vezane da me potraži za bilo kakvu pomoć. Naravno, bez zamjerke ću udovoljiti i tome ako kaže da može sve sama, da se ne trpam... zapravo, nadam se da ćemo biti dovoljno bliske da bez beda kaže što želi.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> *Lili75*, . Naravno, bez zamjerke ću udovoljiti i tome ako kaže da može sve sama, da se ne trpam... zapravo, nadam se da ćemo biti dovoljno bliske da bez beda kaže što želi.


E upravo to!Sad kad je porod prosao mogu konkretno reci kako je ispalo...
Donosi mi rucak svaki dan (legenda,ribu mi isfiletira da se ne mucim sa kostima,LOL) i provodi koji sat sa mnom. Pozivam je kad idem promjenit pelenu 'da mi da ruke',naravno ne jer treba nego vidim da se rascvate sto moze gledat...ali isto tako jucer sam popodne bas pozelila bit sama i rekla:ako nemate nista protiv,ja bi sad malo meditirala na kaucu... :Smile:  I presli smo na novi nivo - bez beda luftam ljevu sisu ispred nje,ha ha ha...A mislim,zelim je malo osusit na zraku zbog bolne bradavice nakon podoja,necu joj sad rec da ide ca,ako joj je bed gledat sama ce otic.... :Smile:

----------


## sunce moje malo

zasad skulirana - baš prekrasno... ja o tome mogu samo sanjati 
nadam se ću bar imati pomoć oko starijeg bebana (da ga se odvede/pokupi iz vrtića, odvede u šetnju / park dok mali beban ne poraste malo).

----------


## koalica

meni je nakon prvog poroda sveki bila doma 2 tjedna i bila mi je stvarno velika pomoć što se tiče kuhanja spremanja i tih stvari, ja sam samo dojila bebu i spavala........e sad s druge strane u ta dva tjedna sam prvi put u životu vidjela i njenu drugu stranu koja mi se ne sviđa i koja me strahovito počela nervirati. Dakle, ona je strašno neuredna i površna, tako da mi je nakon njenog odlaska iz stana trebalo raditi generalku u kući.....jer bilo je sve oprano, ali recimo sve ručkice u kuhinji su bile sljepljene, sve bočice sa začinima toliko prljave da sam morala nove kupovati.......moda sam picajzla ali takve stavri me strašno nerviraju.....onda mi je užasno išlo na živce što mi je nekada na silu htjela iščupati dijete iz ruku, kao da se odmaram iako sam ja u tom trenutku htjela s bebom biti.........nije mi dozvoljaval  da presvlačim bebu - opet pod izlikom da se ne umaram - tako da sam u jednom trenutku postala bezobrazna i rekla joj neka me pusti da naučim kako se to radi.......uglavnom sada nisam uopće pametna što da napravim........prihvatiti njenu pomoć ili ne....sad imam curicu od 5 godina koja će sigurno tražiti svoje, znam da bi mi pomoć dobro došla, ali već mi se sada diže kosa na glavi od pomosli na masne ručkice i flekavi pod........sveki živi 200m od nas pa mi je čak palo na pamet da mi samo donese skuhano, a ostalo da ja probam sama........ali kažem brine me ova starija jer ju neću prvo vrijeme slati u vrtić...........vjerojatno će mm biti doma pa bi možda to bilo rješenje.........da se mi sami družimo i upoznajemo a ona nek donosi skuhano i dođe speglati (ako joj je već toliko stalo do toga da mi pomogne).
Inače što se tiče posjeta prvih mjesec dana meni nikad na pamet ne bi palo otić tako rano nekome u posjetu (osim najnajnajužoj familiji), tako da oni koji su se bezobrazno najavili da će doći ja sam ih još bezobraznije otkantala i otvoreno rekla da se ne osjećam dobro i neka pričekaju mjesec dana........

----------


## bodo

koalica-moja L.je imala nešto manje od 4god.kad je dobila brata.Mm i ja smo odlučili da ćemo pokušati sami i ta 2 tjdna bila su mi najljepša u životu.Ja sam se osjećala super,bila sam puna enegije.Mm se brinuo oko nabave i kuhanja,vodio malu na igranje,u šetnju,a ja sam se odmarala kad i beba.Dnevno sam uvijek odvajala sat-dva koji su bili posvećeni isključivo njoj a mm se brinuo za bebu.
On se nakon 2 tjedna vratio na posao a L,je sa mnom i bratom ostala do rujna kad je ponovno krenula u vrtić.Ponekad je bilo naporno ali ne žalim.
Nakon 1.poroda bila mi je mama koja inače živi u Slavoniji i bilo je ok.

----------


## Rivendell

Mene zanima koliko se zapravo treba odmarati? Ja se super osjećam, kao da mogu sve sama, ali svi me maltretiraju da si legnem, da odmaram, da ću imati posljedice kasnije...
Popustila sam da mi mama dođe par dana (iako smo prvih tjedan dana bili sami). Ona ide u pon, kada će biti dva tjedna od poroda i namjeravam nastaviti sama sve raditi kuhati, prati suđe... (osim stavljanja robe na sušenje, nošenja teških stvari i sl) Jeli to stvarno tako opasno s dugoročnim posljedicama???

----------


## bodo

Ja sam poslije 1.poroda sve radila nakon 2 tjedna.Eto prošlo je više od 4 god.a posljedica još nemam

----------


## Lutonjica

mislim da se ne radi o tome da napor nakon poroda ima opasne dugoročne posljedice, nego tijelu, a i umu, ipak treba malo da se oporavi.
e sad, nekom to ide brzo, nekom treba više vremena, sve je to individualno.
meni je najduži oporavak bio nakon prvog poroda. nakon drugog je sve bilo lako kao pjesma. a nakon trećeg mi je isto bilo nekako teško.
a znaju te i hormoni zeznut, sva si high pa misliš da sve možeš, a onda te samo slomi umor jedan dan. ja sam recimo treći dan nakon poroda krenula prat veš i još onako usput po kući obavljat sitnice (tipa skupljat igračke spoda i slično), i onda su mi noge natekle i vratile me u krevet na par dana. dakle, iako se meni činilo da mi je baš super i da sve mogu, tijelo mi je signaliziralo da se primirim i odmaram.

----------


## Trina

Ja sam nakon drugog i trećeg poroda radila sve sama. Baš kad sam došla kući iz rodilišta, nakon trećeg, nekih dva, tri sata poslije sam vadila robu iz mašine i stavljala je sušiti. Ja nemam mira, nisam taj tip i moram nešto raditi. Ne znam za posljedice, zasad ih nemam a kad budem stara baba ko zna..Ni sad nemam namjeru odmarati a kamoli ležati, to bi me ubilo. Zapravo, i od ideje o epiduralnoj na porodu sam odustala radi tog neophodnog ležanja nakon poroda, ja to ne mogu. A sjećam se da sam odma prvi dan kad sam došla iz rodilišta s drugim djetetom, znači nakon točno 5 dana, uzela starije dijete i otišla s njim u šetnju i u kupovinu. Tijelo mi nije nikad ništa signaliziralo osim da nastavim po svom. Nadam se iskreno i nejiskrenije da će tako i sad biti

----------


## Beti3

Devet mjeseci treba tijelu da se promijeni, i vrlo teško se može vratiti na staro za dva tjedna. Babinje traju 6 tjedana, osjećale vi nešto ili ne. Toliko treba maternici da se smanji i vrati na svoje mjesto. I svemu ostalome.I, naravno, da se cerviks potpuno zatvori.

Ali, svatko po svome. Posljedice su statistika. Uvijek će ih neka žena imati. No, ne znači da ćete baš vi biti u tom postotku. No, mudro bi bilo ležanjem i odmaranjem staviti sebe u bolji dio te statistike. :Love:

----------


## Trina

Svejedno, ja imam troje djece i moram se brinuti o njima. Svekrvu ne podnosim a nije mi draga pomisao ni da mi mater živi kod mene. Pa će biti ipak onako kako sam napisala. I uostalom, kako smo naučili organizam, tako nam i je. Moj bi se šokirao da zalegnem i odmaram duže od jedne noći

----------


## Rivendell

Trina potpuno te razumijem, i ja sam takva, ne mogu ležati. Jučer mi kaže patronažna da mogu lagano u šetnju, a ja već bila s malim barem 4 puta  :Cool: . Ali prije dva dana me malo počelo boljeti dolje, pa me zato sad malo strah. Jučer me neka žena zaustavila da se divi bebaču, pitala koliko ima, kad sam joj rekla 10 dana počela mi svašta govoriti, kako će mi se sve spustiti, pa sam pobjegla.

----------


## Trina

Ajde, ajde, ako se meni nije sve spustilo i još uvijek su svi reproduktivni organi u funkciji, onda će i tebi biti sve OK :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Rivendell, ma bit će to sve OK. Mala šetnja i malo posla po kući i oko bebe je normalno. Sigurno legneš dok dojiš, legneš ili sjedneš poslije šetnje.
 Nećeš biti u spavaćici i u krevetu, ali je dobro da netko drugi radi teže poslove, usisavanje, pranje WCa, stavljanje robe sušiti...
Ni meni se nije niš spustilo ni poremetilo četiri puta, ali prvi mjesec treba se pričuvati. Razumno pričuvati.

----------


## koalica

ja sam nakon 2 tjedna ostala sama i uredno kuhala spremala.............i ne sjećam se da je bio neki bed, laganini, ionak sam za ručak i neko pospremanje imala cijeli dan vremena, a ostalo za odmaranje i druženje s bebicom...........međutim ona prva 2 tjedna mi je baš pasalo da netko skače oko mene (iako to vjerojatno neću ponoviti iz hrpe razloga), ali recimo mene je nakon par dana uhvatio prvo mastitis s visokom temperaturom, a onda mi se umnjak upalio tako da sam na hitnoj završila..........e da tu nije bilo nikoga samnom doma to bi bilo ful gadno........

----------


## Ripcord

Ja sam se digla tuširat i kosu prat i sređivat se nekoliko sati nakon poroda i đipala okolo kao velika... Super se osjećala, ko supermenka. No nakon desetak dana kad su mi počele raznorazne upale i kad se sjetim koliko sam doza antibiotika popila tijekom sljedeća dva mjeseca, dođe mi da se propucam. Plus nakon mjesec dana mi se spustila stražnja stijenka rodnice. Nije 100% dokazano da na to utječe prijevremeno dizanje nakon poroda, ali jasne naznake postoje da definitivno pomaže da se to dogodi.

E sad, s obzirom što sam sve prošla, da mi je znati makar da je u nekom malom postotku na zdravlje utjecao taj višak energije kojeg sam ispucavala na nogama, odležala bih. I da, iako ne planiram više djece, da mi se dogodi da opet rodim, definitivno bi se natjerala, kako znam i umijem, više odmarati prvih par tjedana (s tim da sam bila kod mame i imala sam pomoć, samo što se eto svejedno nisam čuvala).

----------


## SikaPika

> ali recimo sve ručkice u kuhinji su bile sljepljene, sve bočice sa začinima toliko prljave da sam morala nove kupovati.......


he he, ovo mi je super smiješno! 
znaš zašto? zato jer sam i ja bila velika picajzla prije djeteta, a sad, sad mi je važno da je čist pod po kojem se igra, da se ja s njom igram, da kvalitetno jedemo..., a sljepljene ručkice, eh, tek kad dijete počne lijepiti ručkice, preslagivati poklopce na bočicama začina...

----------


## koalica

jooooooooooj vjeruj mi nije isto kad dijete sljepi ručkice i svekrva :D

----------


## Trina

Evo da malo podignem temu. Kod mene je opet bilo isto. Ja rodila, muž se snalazio s djecom kako je znao tih tri dana, kad sam došla kući iz rodilišta dočekao me je ručak (zato što je bilo oko 13:30 pa je bilo već kasno da kuham), sutradan je muž krenuo kao kuhati jer bi mi on kao malo pomogao, pa kad sam ga jadnog vidila kako ne zna ništa, skuhala sam ja i život se nastavio po starom, kao i dotad. Babe su već znale standardnu proceduru, svi su me izbjegavali, došli su viditi moju curetinu, bili po ure i pošli. (Ali u rodilištu sam ipak ležala 12 sati zbog epiduralne. I preživila sam :Smile: )

----------


## winnerica

Hehehe, kod mene kao i kod Trine, i treći put sve isto. Sve sama, odmah otkad sam stigla doma. MM je mene i bebu iskrcao doma, otišao na posao, ja se izljubila i izgrlila s dvoje starijih i otišla kuhat ručak brzo dok beba spava. A dalje, fala Bogu, sve po starom furamo...  :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

Vec po izlasku iz bolnice moja zelja nije ispostovana. Docekali su nas njegovi i moji roditelji u stanu iako sam inzistirala i lijepo rekla svima da dodjemo sami u prazan stan. Al dobro. Bilo-proslo. Prvu noc smo proveli sami, sve proslo ok, mm ju je presvlacio i nunao, a ja dojila.

Porod mi nije bio lagan, ne smijem sjedit niti dizat nista, ukljucujuci i moje zlato od 5kg, kad se i oglusim na to pa ju sama presvucem i nosam, odmah osjetim pritisak i bol, pa pokusavam to izbjegavat da ne bi bilo posljedica.

s obzirom na situaciju stalno su ili moja mama ili svekrva tu. Cak i spavaju ovdje na smjene (u bracnom krevetu sa mnom! A mm u dnevnoj). Cijenim pomoc i objerucke ju prihvacam i mozda ce zvucat totalno nezahvalno ali tjedan dana smo kod kuce i meni sad to vec strasno ide na zivce. Ne znam jel zato sto se ja osjecam isfrustrirano cinjenicom da sam nesposobna ili zato sto nemam 5min mira.
Nadala sam se da cemo ja i mm biti oko bebe a one ce spremit/skuhat... a na kraju se to svelo na to da one rade sve oko bebe a ja lezim u krevetu i samo dojim. Mm se ne buni previse jer se naspava, ima skuhano a i smatra da se ja trebam cuvat i nista ne radit dok ne zaraste rana. On pomaze puno, da me ne shvatite krivo, ali ako ce baka onda nece on, a baka hoce uvijek.
nitko ne usisa, ne opere wc niti ista napravi dok ja ne kazem i onda se osjecam ko rospija.
Da stvar bude bolja vec su isplanirali da ce moja mama bit tu do 24.8.jer joj do tad godisnji a onda sveki uzima 2tjedna godisnjeg pa ce ona doc... 
znam da su mi rekli 6tj da ne smijem nista ali ne mogu izdrzat jos mj i pol dana ovako. Pogotovo ne jer vidim koliko to utjece i na moj brak. Mm ni ne vidim prakticki jer mi je spavaca soba puna baba a on se onda povuce u dnevnu.

Molim vas recite mi da nisam luda. I da je to samo faza i da sutim i budem zahvalna sto ne moram mrdnit.

----------


## ivana.sky

Volim i mamu i svekrvu i divne su s njom... i naravno da mi moja mama ne smeta ni da je 24h tu.. al ne znam zasto me smeta kad svekrva dodje. Valjda zato sto njoj ne mogu nista rec niti trazit od nje da napravi  :Undecided:  
a i zivcira me sto ja kazem jedno da se napravi a oni a ne ne, ne treba tako nego ovako, i onda se mm slozi s njima i ko ga sljivi sta mama kaze.

----------


## pikula

Taj prvi period je važan za to da se povežete kao obitelj. 
Dok je muž na poslu nek pomažu i nek buduefikasne, kuhano, pospremljeno i kolača za sve, ako vam žele ugoditi. Mogu i nabavku obaviti. 
Kaddođe s posla ručajte svi skupa, možete i kavicu popiti, nek one pospreme i muž preuzima smjenu.
Ako nije neurokirurg njegova neispavanost je razumna cijena za zbližavanje s novom bebicom

----------


## pikula

I nema se što slagat sa svojom mamom  :Wink:  
sabij redove, draga, dok možeš lol

----------


## Beti3

Sasvim normalana i očekivana situacija  :Smile:  U tebi je bura hormona, a oni se svi ponašaju kao da si dijete. Pročitala sam ti dijagnoze na drugoj temi i stvarno moraš ležati i čekati da ti rane zarastu.

Do 24.8. ćeš se već dovoljno oporaviti, ako budeš uporna u mirovanju, pa će muž moći doći spavati kod tebe i bebe u sobu, a njegova mama neka bude u dnevnom i brine po danu. Ti ćeš moći noću. Neka beba spava kraj tebe, a presvlačiti ne moraš noću i nećeš trebati pomoć. ( Ma mogao bi on i sada spavati i pomagati ti noću, ali ako tebi ovako odgovara, neka odmara dok ti je mama tu.)

I ostavi kuću neka bude kako oni hoće, a ti brini o sebi. Za čas ćeš ostati sama, što je to 4-6 tjedana, i uzet ćeš sve u svoje ruke.

----------


## Sadie

Ja bih ispalila na zivce da su mi u krevetu mama il sveki. Isto tak da mi se mm izmice i sve prepusta bakama. I da bake odlucuju koja je na smjeni kao da sam ja komad namjestaja ili neuracunjliva pa me se niti ne pita. Ili da zive sa mnom, a wc prljav. Jos da me peru hormoni...

Kod mene je obratno. Mama mi je htjela doc pomoc, al zivi predaleko, a nema smisla da ona dolazi pri cemu preskace svekrvu koja zivi kat ispod nas (mama uvijek brine da ne uvrijedi nekoga). Sveki zivi ispod nas, navratila bi povremeno vidjeti unuku i niti jedan jedini put nije ponudila pomoc. Prije neg sam se vratila iz rodilista usisala je, oprala par zdjela (pa sam popravljala za njom) i slozila robu (skoro sam jecala kad sam vidla kak je to zguzvano pa sam sve morala peglati,a inace samo uredno slozim i zagladim). To je bilo tek reda radi i jako slampavo. A skoljka - ko na benzinskoj.
Ja nisam morala mirovati i vratila sam se 3 tjedna nakon poroda. Al sam namjerno rekla da sam se preforsirala u Klaicevoj (bili smo prebaceni iz rodilista) i da me rastura sav od carskog. Al da mi je pomogla, vjerojatno bih to morala platiti vjecnom zahvalnoscu. Nije me ni najmanje diralo sto mi je kuca u neredu.

----------


## tangerina

Nisi luda  :Smile: 
I mene bi to frustriralo i izludjivalo
Ali s obzirom na ranu, stvarno probaj stisnit malo zube, lakse ce proci to sad nego da ti se nesto zakomplicira
Nece ti brak propast u tih mjesec dana, ali probaj nekad dogovorit s muzem da se probije do tebe i potjera bake u dnevni boravak, da se malo mazite samo vas troje
Ja bih sama sebe tjesila da ako sad izdrzim i sto vise mirujem, brze cu se oporavit, pa mozda i za manje od 6 tjedana se budem vec osjecala puno bolje
Za bondanje s bebom imas zasad dojenje, mazenje, da spava na tebi.. a vjeruj nagustat ces se nosanja i mijenjanja pelena..
Baku iz kreveta bih ja brzo ipak prebacila, bebe ne treba presvlacit nocu uglavnom, a ako nesto i treba moze to.i tata, kako cure kazu

----------


## LEIRmam

> Sasvim normalana i očekivana situacija  U tebi je bura hormona, a oni se svi ponašaju kao da si dijete. Pročitala sam ti dijagnoze na drugoj temi i stvarno moraš ležati i čekati da ti rane zarastu.
> 
> Do 24.8. ćeš se već dovoljno oporaviti, ako budeš uporna u mirovanju, pa će muž moći doći spavati kod tebe i bebe u sobu, a njegova mama neka bude u dnevnom i brine po danu. Ti ćeš moći noću. Neka beba spava kraj tebe, a presvlačiti ne moraš noću i nećeš trebati pomoć. ( Ma mogao bi on i sada spavati i pomagati ti noću, ali ako tebi ovako odgovara, neka odmara dok ti je mama tu.)
> 
> I ostavi kuću neka bude kako oni hoće, a ti brini o sebi. Za čas ćeš ostati sama, što je to 4-6 tjedana, i uzet ćeš sve u svoje ruke.


X
Mi živimo u kućanstvu sa suprugovim roditeljima, odvojeni stanovi, ali smo stalno zajedno. Imam zbilja predivnu sveki, ma da vam je sada opisujem mislim da mi nebi nitko povjerovao kako je to jedna divna, vrijedna i požrtvovna žena... Majka mi je par ulica dalje, doleti za 5 min. I zbilja bi me bilo pred Bogom strah ikojoj od njih dvije išta spočitavati ili zamjeriti, jer zaista sve što rade rade u najboljem interesu mene i moje djece, a opet potpuno nenametljivo i sa dozom zdravog razuma. ALI, kada sam rodila prvo dijete, zahtjevno do bola, nespavalica, ja u kroničnim mastitisima, beba plače dan i noć, zbilja sam znala biti neugodna prema njima, čak sam ih tjerala od sebe, vjerujem upravo iz razloga jer me boljela moja nemoć da se nosim sa zahtjevima mog vlastitog djeteta, hormoni su me "prali" na veliko... One su se diskretno povukle i vjerujem da sam ih nekim svojim postupcima povrijedila, makar mi to nikada nisu dale do znanja, ali ja si jednostavno nisam mogla niti znala pomoći... Od srca ti želim da izdržiš i zbilja se nemoj zamarati kućom niti ičim drugim osim svojom bebicom i svojim što bržim oporavkom :grouphug:

----------


## annie84

Imala sam dva cr, jedan nedavno i tezak, ali nisam ni prvi ni drugi put imala nekog tko bi mi pomogao u blizini -a nisam ni htjela, i mene to smeta da mi je netko 24/7 u kuci.
MM je uzet tjedan dana go, nakon toga sam ja starijeg skupa s mladim vodila svaki dan u vrtic, kupovinu itd...
Al nasa beba je iznimno nezahtjevna i sve se moze uz njega obavit, putovati i sve ostalo.
Vjerujem da ti smeta, ali ako sama ne mozes drugacije zbog oporavka -izguraj jos malo ili nek se tvoj muz ukljuci u pricu.

----------


## annie84

Sad sam procitala tvoju pricu...uf, treba tebi oporavak i to dugi, samo se ti cuvaj, sve drugo je nebitno!

----------


## Diana72

Meni je sa prvom bebom bilo OK, muž uzeo GO, uz to bio je 12. mjesec pa se sve spojilo sa blagdanima, tako da je mjesec dana bio doma i pomagao mi, jer iskreno, nisam imala blagog pojma što i kako sa bebom,a kamoli da radim i kućanske poslove i kuham. Sa drugom bebom sam se od prvog dana morala snalaziti sama, muž je otišao u privatnike pa nije mogao ni dana ostati kod kuće, uz to, sad je bila tu i 4-godišnjakinja  koja je isto tražila svoje. Bilo mi je prilično naporno. Oba puta rodila sam na carski. Nisam imala ni mamu ni svekrvu da mi priskoče u pomoć.

----------


## Kaae

Moraju li svekrva ili mama ostajati kod vas? Neka pomazu preko dana, dok muz radi, a onda neka idu kuci. Super je sto pomazu, ali mogao bi i muz uskociti kad njih nema.

----------


## ivana.sky

Pomaze mm koliko moze i uspije kadgod je tu, ali preko noci mu ja ne dam da se dize i zato one ostaju, a on spava u drugoj sobi da se odmori. Vozac je i treba sna jer tesko je ostati koncentriran 8h za volanom... ne zelim uopce riskirati da neispavan sjedne u auto i da se dogodi nesto njemu ili nekome drugome.

Ja mislim da ne trebaju ostajat jer toliko zbilja mogu i sama, nisam nepokretna. ali oni svi inzistiraju da ja lezim i odmaram i naspavam se i oporavam i tralalalallala kao ne smijem dizat i nosit bebu, a dost cesto ima grceve nocu i onda je na rukama pa eto one se probude i nosaju je

Ma. 

Ajd sad sam se mal smirila i navikla na situaciju i pomirila se s tim da eto odmarat moram pa nek onda skakucu tu i pomazu

----------


## annie84

Proci ce to brzo, samo se ti odmaraj.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Proci ce to brzo, samo se ti odmaraj.


 :Love:

----------


## pikula

tako je, situacija je stvarno takva ds moraš otrpiti i biti zahvalna da ti ima tko pomoći. Bolje spriječiti nego liječiti.  Onda se opusti i čekaj da prođe. Brzo će to biti iza vas

----------


## palčica

Nije to puno vremena u tvom roditeljovanju. I meni je teško bilo prihvatiti da sam polusposobna bila baviti se svakodnevnim, rutinskim obavezama i svojim toliko željenim djetetom. Oporavi se, daj si vremena, hormoni također čine svoje - ja sam prvu godinu bila luđakinja za spužvastu sobu. Ne moraju ostati s tobom u krevetu, doduše.  :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

Ja imam jos 2 mjeseca do termina ali ako je sudit po sadasnjoj situaciji vec vidim sto ce se dogodit. Muz ne radi tako da je na raspolaganju za sve. Moji zive kat iznad, mislim da ce mama skuhat koji put i popeglat, sto muz ne zna bas. A da ce mi cistit, nece jer on to ne da. Ja bi joj jos i pustila kad navali, al on se ne da, ne voli da mu se drugi miješaju u život. Ja cu definitivno trazit prvih par dana pomoc moje mame oko bebe jer nemam pojma o pelenama, kupanju, dojenju ili ista. A zena je rodila i odgojila mene i sestru tako da je bolji autoritet od mene ili muza po tom pitanju. Svekrva je zena od 75 godina i živi u drugom mjestu tako da kontam da ce doc 3 dana vidit bebu pa doma. Al ta zena ne zna zapovidit ili gnjavit s pricom da je ubijes. Kad dode kod nas nema je cut nista ta 3 dana. A nikad nije dulje ostajala. Tako da cemo jos vidit al mislim da ce muz povuc tu najvise pogotovo jer ne radi.

----------


## Sadie

Sretnice.

----------


## lady.x

> Ja imam jos 2 mjeseca do termina ali ako je sudit po sadasnjoj situaciji vec vidim sto ce se dogodit. Muz ne radi tako da je na raspolaganju za sve. Moji zive kat iznad, mislim da ce mama skuhat koji put i popeglat, sto muz ne zna bas. A da ce mi cistit, nece jer on to ne da. Ja bi joj jos i pustila kad navali, al on se ne da, ne voli da mu se drugi miješaju u život. Ja cu definitivno trazit prvih par dana pomoc moje mame oko bebe jer nemam pojma o pelenama, kupanju, dojenju ili ista. *A zena je rodila i odgojila mene i sestru tako da je bolji autoritet od mene ili muza po tom pitanju.* Svekrva je zena od 75 godina i živi u drugom mjestu tako da kontam da ce doc 3 dana vidit bebu pa doma. Al ta zena ne zna zapovidit ili gnjavit s pricom da je ubijes. Kad dode kod nas nema je cut nista ta 3 dana. A nikad nije dulje ostajala. Tako da cemo jos vidit al mislim da ce muz povuc tu najvise pogotovo jer ne radi.


Bold - apsolutno ne mora biti tacan i vecinom nije. Mnge stvari se menjaju, a i zaboravljaju. Nemoj me pogresno shvatiti, ali mislim da roditelji moraju biti ti koji se apsolutno brinu o bebi i odlucuju. Pomoc oko kuce, ciscenja, rucka... dobro je dosla. Ali nemoj dozvoliti da baka bolje zna od tate. Ukljucivanje tate od prvog dana je veoma vazno za buduce odnose u porodici, a neretko se desi da tu dodje iskusna baka, pa ona ce bolje, mama naravno tu, a tata bude istisnut iz svega i nekako poslednji na toj listi onih koj mogu doprineti nezi bebe, a onda se to odrazi posle na stosta... Ovo najdobronamernije kazem iz iskustava iz moje okoline.
Mi nismo imali pomoc ni jednom. Nismo imali nikakvog iskustva sa bebama. Jeste bilo tesko, ali prezivesmo. Smatram da su dobrobiti toga sto smo bili sami vece od koristi da je neko bio tu. Da smo imali pomoc, prihvatila bih, ali za kuvanje rucka ili peglanje, recimo...

----------


## Apsu

Meni su svi pomagali maksimalno. Svekrva prala sude, svekar vjesao odjecu, mama peglala, tata nunao malca da ja odspavam.
Sad kad gledam u nazad, stvarno sam imala srece, i bi ja nekako to sama kao i svi drugi, al treba prihvatit svaku pomoc koja se nudi! 
Moj "posao" je bio samo lezati i dojiti dijete, zahvalna do neba na tome!

----------


## zutaminuta

> Bold - apsolutno ne mora biti tacan i vecinom nije.


Ovo je točno. Bake znaju davati nesuvisle upute, posebno vezano za dojenje.

----------


## VeraM

Ne brinem se ja za će se tata dati zastrašit od bake. On joj od prvog dana ne da da puno pametuje, obrusi (naravno maksimalno pristojno) i idemo dalje. Zna ona da njemu ne moze pametovat. A ON je svojedobno izjavio da on ne može i neće mjenjat pelene jer ne može podnjet miris kakice. Stvarno mu se zgadi na najmanji moguću smrad.  Tako da se neće mješat u pelene, bar na početku. Ja ću ako bog da dojit, a njemu ostaje kupanje. I planiramo koristit one starinske pelene kojih imam bar 40-ak od raznih strana, uključujući moje. To mi stvarno majka treba pokazat kako prvih par puta, dalje ćemo lako.

----------


## nanimira

> Meni su svi pomagali maksimalno. Svekrva prala sude, svekar vjesao odjecu, mama peglala, tata nunao malca da ja odspavam.
> Sad kad gledam u nazad, stvarno sam imala srece, i bi ja nekako to sama kao i svi drugi, al treba prihvatit svaku pomoc koja se nudi! 
> Moj "posao" je bio samo lezati i dojiti dijete, zahvalna do neba na tome!


Ovo je stvarno sreća, blagoslov, i super je da si to sve prihvatila.

Meni je bilo prilično teško na početku, pomoć slaba, skoro nikakva + problemi koji su me zadesili da se ni dan danas nisam oporavila...i sve što sam trebala je pomoć a nisam ju znala tražiti -  što je urodilo još gorim stanjem.

Zato, prihvatite pomoć ako mislite da vam je potrebna, još bolje, naučite ju tražiti.

----------


## AIDA23

Kad sam stigla kuci sa bebom mama mi je pomagala 2 dana ,muz mi je imao odmora 7 dana i pomagao mi je koliko je mogao .kasnije sam sve morala sama ,niko mi nije pomagao svekrva nije mi htjela nista pomoci a zivi blizu nema 5 minuta do mene.

----------


## Rhiannon

Ja bih voljela da mi je mama vlizu jer ona me tetosi najbolje na svijetu. Ali nazalost nije, na drugom je kontinentu. Muz ce uzeti 2-3 tjedna slobodno i pomagat mi u svemu, mislim da ce se snaci dobro.

----------


## Emanuella

Pozdrav svima, nova sam na forumu iako vas vec dugo citam..kada sam rodila blizance i dosla kuci nisam imala nikakvu pomoc..mm i mama na poslu, svekrva cuvala jedno dijete a ja se morala svega prihvatiti. Od brige za dvije bebe do kucanskih poslova...izgura se to nekako..samo sve bi bilo ljepse da smo imali drugaciji pocetak..zato uzivajte cure koje imate pomoc, pustite da vas maze i paze

----------


## Paja Patak

Pozz  :Smile: 

Mama je bila sa nama u stanu 11 dana, kuhala, i pomagala mi preko dana s bebom kada hocu da dremnem. Da bih se oporavila koliko-toliko za tih par dana, jer sam iz bolnice izasla odmah ujutro a navecer sam rodila. Nakon toga sama s bebicom, uz muza, naravno kad dodje s posla i slobodnim danima. Svekrva nije ni blizu (na drugom kontinentu) a pomogla bi sigurno, a mama udaljena oko 2 h putovanja. Svakako zena radi i tih par dana sto je mogla biti je iskoristila svoj godisnji. Snadje se covjek i sam. Iako mi je to za pocetak bila ogromna pomoc dok sam uspjela sjesti sama i dok sam savladala dojenje.

----------

